# FET Cycle Buddies April/May 2014



## Oonagh14

All being well, we will be cycling using our final two embryos in April/May.


Would be lovely if we could have a little group together of any of us cycling at the same time 




I've bought all my drugs so I'm all set!


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Hi  Niamh, I am having FET in May with mock cycle in April. Using a clinic in Czech. X


----------



## gemmadobson

Hello,

Im booked in for my ET on 01st April, its our first attempt.  We had to have all our eggs frozen at the end of last year due to OHSS with our first round of ICSI, we now have 19 frosties.

Look forward to keeping in touch, good luck ladies.

Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Lola18

Hi., i am due to go through my first fet in april/may after a failed 1st fresh attempt in jan.. Just wondering has anyone did the fet on the pill rather than the nasel sprays.? Kinda still new to it all & nervous/hopeful xx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi I'm not sure when my FET will be but hav an appointment to see consultant on 10th April so hopefully will be in May. I hope they don't take too long about it.  I only have one frostie and this is the last cycle on NHS. If it fails I'll be going abroad I think...
This wait until we can get going on just seems like forever. However have tried to stay positive and bought a whole lot of supplements yesterday, mainly to improve egg quality if we have to do a fresh cycle again.


----------



## Oonagh14

Anyone been watching One Born Every Minute? 

It makes me so excited and hopeful for the future.... I can't wait to get started, don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi Niamh 
I've watched it a few times I think if I ever were in a BFP position I would find it exciting at the moment I think I'd find it too depressing  . 
Wow u have been really lucky with ur cycles, hope this FET proves to be lucky too x


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Now we are in March I am starting to get a little bit more excited about starting nect cycle! X


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello all lovely Ladies,
I am going for my last FET ever in May. Will be my 9th cycle.
I have 4 6 days old embies waiting at Reprofit for us. 2 expanding, 2 hatching blasts.
Don't ask me why I feel I am going to have another baby.. 
Still terrified that it won't work.. As the desire there but I just can not face another fresh cycle. I don't have the energy or the will to do it.. 
Love and luck to you all.. 
Looking forward to sharing the experience.. 
Kukixxx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Kuki I'm going to Brno too but to repro, good luck. I have my fingers crossed for you and all other ladies cycling. X


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Paulapumpkin,
Thank you hun. Lots and lots of luck to you too.
Do you have any ideas when you will be go to Brno? I think all goes well I will be between20th-24th of May.
Kukixx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

My dates are 20-23 May!!! I will stay at Bruno palace I think. X


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi PP,
Have you stayed there before?
I was thinkin gto stay at Grand, cos it is close to everywhere. Just tram away from Reprofit.
We should meet up there where ever we are staying. I will be own my own. Free of kids and DH..
Mxx


----------



## Blondie71

Just wanted to say very best of luck to all those going for FET, April 2012 was good month for me  had my easter eggs frozen! My FET didn't happen until sept 2012 but it worked very well lol x


----------



## Louella97

Hi everyone

I'm doing FET booked on 23/4/14
Currently taking the oral contraceptive to regulate next my period
Endo scratch in 2 weeks and down regulation to start after
Wish time would hurry up!!!!! 

Lou X


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Good luck Lou. X


----------



## Louella97

Good afternoon to everyone on this lovely sunny day    

How is everyone doing?

Lou X


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Lou,

Ive had a lovely day hanks, took my little girl with my DP to a water park, she loved it! Just had a nice steak tea and going to watch a film (if I can stay awake!) Im terrible since being on buserelin, I cant keep my eyes open   and im going a bit loopy   haha!!

Have you had a nice day, been up to much?
xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hi girls,

Can I join you all? Am due to have my gonapeptyl injection on Thursday 20th March to kick start our fourth and final cycle in this strange world of IVF!
We have a baseline scan pencilled in for 14th April, when hopefully I can start on the hrt drugs. There is a bit of a ? over whether this will happen as at the follow up appointment the other week, I explained to my consultant that I've been having pain on my left side a gain and was worried. He arranged a scan for me and thankfully he couldn't find a cyst, but there was a dark area showing on the u/s that he said could potentially be a polyp. He said he would check it again at our bl scan and if it needs to be removed, we will have to pause the second part of treatment.....
So very much hoping to have our little frosties put back in at the end of April and fingers crossed I'll be able to conclude our cycle with you ladies cycling at the same time 
Good luck to everybody and lets hope for a healthy crop of bfps come May!

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies,
Looking forward to get to know you all. 
I change my mind daily but still going for May. 20-23.. I am so so scared it won't work..
Wishing you all lots of luck. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I just booked my summer hols flights. I migh thave to postpone the treatment till Sep. Not sure.. But I will be in touch.
Wishing you all lot sof luck ofcourse. Kukixx


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies could I join you too pls?
I am hoping to do Nat FET in May when my AF comes!!
I am very lucky to already have two children. My oldest from med FET and my youngest was a fresh IVF cycle which we have three 6 day blasts (they only wanted to freeze one that was top quality, but as the other two survived and they were charging us for it, we asked them to freeze the other two!) My daughter was a day three (not top quality) but she was the only one of four that survived. So I thought there was no harm in freezing the other two blasts!
I have my implications meeting to go through the procedure and sign the paperwork with the nurse at the clinic on tues, I can't wait 
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies 


Can I join you all   


I am starting my mock cycle Sunday 30th and start my real cycle around the 26th April with DE FET around 13th may   


We will be flying out to Serum in Athens and I'm sooooooo excited but also very nervous as my last fresh OE cycle was awful and ended in bfn   


Carley x


----------



## Peds_Gal

Hi Ladies,
Can I join too? Started Bueserlin spray last Thursday. Hoping for ET end of April.
Here's hoping all our spring embryos hatch! 

This is my second FET after a BFN last time. This time my protocol has changed. Had a lap in Dec and had endo removed and and will be using a combination of drugs this time to help my frozen embies stick. Levothyroxine, prednisolone, clexane and baby aspirin.

Am wishing everyone the best of luck and sending everyone positive sunny vibes.

Sarah


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies  
I went for my implications meeting this morning with the nurse and it seems a lot more straight forward with Nat FET just call on the first day of my AF at the end of April/ start of May, then scans up to ovulation if all goes to plan!

Good luck starting your mock cycle Carley

Ped gal (Sarah) I hope this time you get a BFP xx


----------



## Peds_Gal

Thanks Peppermint, hope all goes well on your natural FET, I'm only a week into my medicated FET and already the drugs are effecting me, so tired and emotional :-(


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi ladies,

Congrats to those who have had BFP recently, hopefully plenty more to follow  

Good luck to those having EC/ET in the next few days, fingers crossed you will have some good quality eggs/embryos.

AFM-Went for my scan today and all was well, lining was 8.3mm so ET still going ahead on Tuesday! Start the lovely pesseries on Sunday, St Marys like the lining to be 7mm for ET so really happy with my result of 8.3,   at least 1 of them stick.  Cant wait to be PUPO on Tuesday!

Hope you all have lovely weekends, weather is supposed to be lovely  

Lots of love and baby dust to you all 
xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning ladies,
Just a quick one...good luck tomorrow Gemmadobson, you will be pupo!

Afm, had the gonapeptyl injection on 20th and am on day 5 of a horribly heavy a/f.  Just willing the time away for our scan on 14th, am really hoping we can proceed to et at the end of April.

Welcome to everybody and good luck!

Hannah x x x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah,

I know I cant wait!!! I'll go insane on the 2WW lol  

Good luck with your treatment, i'll let everyone know how tomorrow goes when im PUPO!!!!!! OMG!!

xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Good luck today Gemmadobson       

Hannah fingers crossed that will be your last AF for nine or so months 

I started my AF on March 25th so fingers crossed I will get mine again at the end of this month and be able to get going to have ET mid May


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Peppermint76,

Thank you  just had the call from the embryologist saying that all 4 survived the thaw and the 2 they are putting back are top quality   got to be at St Marys at 12 and will be going down about 1. I'll be on later to let you know how it goes.

Good luck to all those having EC/ET and scans today.

Gemma 
xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

That is great news! sending you lots of  for this afternoon


----------



## gemmadobson

Im back home with 2 frosties on board, my OTD isn't till 18th April! St Marys seem to have a reputation for extra long 2WW, its going to be a long 2.5 weeks! haha!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Gemma congrats on being PUPO put your feet up and try and rest a bit xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Woohoo Gemma! Pupo            
Fantastic news, have you had any kind of symptoms yet??

Peppermint, thanks hun....can't wait to get this first bit out of the way, it's really boring! A/f is thankfully over now...just ten sleeps until the bl scan.....hope af is on time for you this month so you can et asap      

Lots of love Hannah x x x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah,

Im feeling a bit sickly and (.)(.) have increased in size a little (Hopefully they wont do much longer as im already an F! and being a small size 10 look big as it is lol) Im sure this is the hormones from the pesseries but from what I have read the pesseries give you pregnancy symptoms, nausea, headaches, fatigue etc.  God knows lol im going to be   by the time my long 2.5WW!

Not long now for BL scan for you, im sure everything will be just dandy for you hun but I have everything crossed for you and expect an update  

Hope you have a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Oonagh14

Hi girls, 

Feel like I can finally join in with the thread properly now!!

We will be starting our cycle this time next week (if AF turns up when she should). 

Seems so strange, but so exciting at the same time. Am hoping to get lots of sleep in the run up to the rollercoaster. Hope everyone is well. 

Have we had lots of successes yet?


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi Oonagh good luck starting next week from your signature I can see your doing Nat FET I'm hoping to start my Nat FET around the 25th of this month. 

Gemma I hope your frosties are snuggling in 

Hannah Thanks   I hope the time is going quickly for you till your baseline scan!! Xx

I have just ordered a load of different vitamins to start taking when they arrive and a few protein drinks to take from the start of my next AF


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Hi everyone, I'm about to start my first ever fet experience in 2 weeks time. I start the medication on day 1 of next cycle and then will have 2 of our 3 day embryos transferred 2 weeks later Trying not to think about it and stay calm   good luck everyone   xx


----------



## Carley

Hi ladies


I'm following this thread not sure when to join in as I'm doing a mock cycle atm and all being well I will start real cycle on 26th April, I'm excited but extremely nervous!!! 
I have done as much as poss to get myself in best possible health, I have lost almost 2 stone and started taking juice plus for health benefits which also helped me to lose the weight! It's 100% natural and just fruit veg and berries and feel amazing so hoping this has given my body the boost it needs!


Good luck to u all I look forward to hearing about your BFP's   


Carley x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls  

Gemma, hope your symptoms are pointing towards a beautiful result...when's your actual test date hun?

Good luck starting this week Oonagh, hope af behaves herself and arrives on time!

Peppermint, thanks hun...it seems awful to be wishing time away, only a week to wait now though! Sounds like you're preparing well  

Chasing _rainbows, good luck with this cycle! If you need any help or support, they'll be plenty here for you hun x

Carley, welcome! Well done on the weight loss, sounds like you're primed and ready to go. Good luck x


Afm, a week until my bl scan and fingered crossed I can start the hrt tablets ready for et at the end of the month! 

Lots of love, Hannah x x x


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Thanks Hannah. Out of interest how many embryos are everyone putting back. We only transferred 1 for out first fresh cycle after all the talk and publicity around set. We now wish we had gone for 2 so will be trying that this time. We have 1 top quality and another just behind. After that we have another 3 but they have fragmentation, whatever that means. Really hoping our top 2 make it through the thaw xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Just a quickie as im at work so will catch up again later 

My OTD is 18th - St Marys test dates are 18 DPT! How will I survive an 18 day 2ww?!?! LOL

Hope everyone is ok, speak to you later ladies  
xx


----------



## Carley

Chasing_rainbows - I have been going over and over this too 😏
We r going out to serum for embryo adoption so we r guaranteed 3 top grade blasts I was set on having all 3 put back but I'm terrified of having triplets cos of health complications early birth etc so now debating 2 but that would mean wasting 1!

Still not decided but will definetly be having at least 2 put back 

Good luck with whatever u decide 

Xx


----------



## Oonagh14

QQ girls....

How many scans are you having before ET? 

I have a scan written in my protocol for day 12, but then it doesn't say anything about any more until ET day (anywhere between day 17-21)

Trying to work out how many trips to the centre I'm going to need to make!


----------



## Peppermint76

Welcome Carley and good luck   If you don't mind me asking what do they do for the mock cycle?

Chasing rainbows good luck with your cycle   I will only have one out back but I have a two put back in the past xx

Oonagh from what I can remember from my implications meeting I will be having three maybe four scans on day 2/7/ around day 11 then a possibly another one day13/14 if they need to confirm how the follicle is growing to give me the trigger xx

Hi Gemma, Hannah and Sarah


----------



## Carley

Peppermint76- I'm on oestrogen and a few other meds to monitor my lining so they know how much to give me on my real cycle, just to c how my body reacts to the meds

Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Thanks Carley I had heard of it before but I didn't know what it was! I hope you are responding well? Xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Chasing_rainbows, this will be my fourth cycle and have always chosen to have two put back. This is our final attempt and we have two lower grade embryos to put back. One is a 4BB and is very fragmented and the other is a 2BB - hoping and praying they both decide to stick!
The eSet question has always been in my head though and understand people's strong views on it, it's a huge area to consider. Everybody has and will continue to have different views on it and ultimately, I guess you have to go what's right for you.


Oonagh, I'm having my bl scan next week and if all's well there then I have another booked for ten days later to check the growth of my lining and et will be between 4-8 days later depending on when the clinic can book me in.

Morning to Gemma, Carley, Peppermint and all following x


----------



## Carley

Peppermint I have a scan to check lining on Thursday so will soon find out   


Good morning to everyone else   


Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

I'm new to this thread, can I join please?  I just started down regging on suprecur on a medicated FET, I have a scan booked for next Monday.  I have one dc from a fresh cycle but my last FET in Jan/Feb resulted in BFN so I'm really hoping for this cycle, not sure I can afford another.

Good luck and babydust to all and looking forward to hearing all your news 

Betsy xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Betsy welcome sorry to about your BFN on your last cycle and good luck for this FET cycle  

Carley I hope it is all good news on Thursday   Xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Welcome Betsy! Good luck with your scan, I have mine on Monday too.    

Hannah x


----------



## Oonagh14

Yay I can finally join in properly!

I'm on Day 1 and have taken 3 progynova today and my scan is booked for 22nd April (a day later than advised because of the bank hol) 

So far so good!


----------



## Carley

Oonagh14 that's fab bet you're sooo excited 

Hello to everyone else I'm terrible at personals sorry I will get better I promise 

I had my lining scan today for mock cycle, had a total melt down as I realised just before I turned up that I was suppose to be taking 2 x oestrogen pills daily since 5th April but I had only been taking one so thought I had totally much up this mock cycle but as it turns out my lining is already 8.5mm I can't believe my body is actually behaving with not much help for once 

I hope u r all well

Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

That is great news Carley well done! Xx

Wahhoo Oonagh getting started I hope you get on well with the progynova xx 

Fingers crossed by this time in two weeks my AF will be here and I will be cycling too 

Hello everyone


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Carley that's great news, on my last cycle it took me 21 days to get to 7mm lining on 2 to three progynova per day!

Hannah thanks and good luck for Monday scan buddy ;-)

Oonagh exciting news, hope the time flies until your scan

Peppermint hope the time flies until your AF arrives too

Hope everyone else is doing well

Betsy xx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

I'm still anxiously awaiting my af so I can start these meds. Hate this waiting game haha!! Hope everyone is ok and let's hope we have a very lucky and blessed group


----------



## Oonagh14

Progynova.... has anyone else had lower back pain with it and bad headaches? Think mine have started


----------



## Peppermint76

Sorry Oonagh I cannot remember if I did get headaches and back pain. I hope they ease up 

Gemma how are you getting on?  

Chasing rainbows that was a lovely message  

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend? Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Oonagh I haven't had headaches just terrible nausea from the progynova.  The only upside of it is that hopefully I've lost a few pounds as I'm not eating much  hope your headaches pass soon x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Ali.arias

Hello gurls ! I have been going through the forum and its really nice to you guys going through exactly the same as i am,
im 28 and my DH 30 with severe MFI 
Did ivf in july 2012 BFN ,
FET#1 in november BFP but miscarried at 6w5d
Now transferred 3 embryos on 10 april 2014, now 3dp3dt and getting insane reaching out for every twinge and cramp :S
Hoping for a good news ! all the best to everyone who is going through this rollercoaster ride !


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Hannah how was your scan?  Hope all went well 

Ali welcome to the thread 

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful spring weather!

Afm my lining is only at 4.1mm today so back for another scan on Thurs when hopefully it'll be over 6mm and I can book my transfer.  It took me ages to get a thick lining last time, but apparently all women are different and many get pg without a really thick lining so here's hoping...

Babydust to all

Betsy xx


----------



## Ali.arias

Thaanks betsy ! 
Are you doing a natural FET or stimulated ? 
Hope your lining grows really well ! All the best ! 

Im 4dp3dt Really dont know how this 2ww will pass. My Test date is 23rd april


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Oonagh, sorry to hear about the headaches. I don't remember how the progynova affected me last time...good luck with your scan on Tuesday - hope all goes well  

Carley, glad your mock cycle went so well and your lining was nice and thick with a lesser amount of tablets. You must be pleased  

Peppermint, hope af behaves herself and is on time so you can get started 

Chasing_rainbows, hope af behaves herself for you too. I hope too this is a super lucky group!

Gemma, how's the 2ww going? Hope it's not dragging too much    

Welcome Ali.arias  how are you feeling? Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you    

Betsy, hope your lining continues to thicken nicely and that you get et dates on Thursday, how exciting!? I thought about you yesterday morning, it was a comfort to think of others going through the same  Good luck for Thursday  


Afm, I'm really happy to say the scan showed no polyp! The nurse scanned me twice to double check, she said my ovaries were quiet and my lining nice and thin ready to start the hrt tablets. I was worried we'd have to cancel this cycle, so it's such a relief we can go ahead to the next stage 
My next scan is 24th when hopefully we'll get a date for et, yay!!

Lots of love, Hannah x x x


----------



## Peppermint76

That is great news Hannah well done


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah,

This 18 day 2ww is killing me and im fed up now  I just   that Friday brings some good news or I will be gutted   Im so tired and drained its untrue! 

Glad your scan went well hun, its such a relief isn't it when your scans and bloods go well, I worried for days before mine.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Hannah I'm glad your scan went well, hooray!  Good luck with the tablets.

Gemma hang in there, not long until Friday now, I have my fingers crossed for you!

Afm I was a bit of a doughnut this morning and pulled out the syringe part way through injecting by mistake :-s so then the suprecur went over the floor and I didn't know how much I'd had.  So I injected 3.5ml more, assuming I'd lost most of my dose.  It's likely I over or under dosed but hopefully one day won't do too much harm.  I did leave a message for my clinic to ask about this, but they didn't phone me back about it, they just phoned me about an invoice I need to pay, lol I love the patient care...

Good luck everyone!

Betsy x


----------



## Oonagh14

So, 6 days in to taking the progynova I'm a wee bit fed up of it already!

Makes you so tired, and sickly feeling along with the horrible headaches, I'll be glad to see how my lining is doing on Tuesday! 

Last time I was pregnant I could tell by my boobs really early on, they were bigger and more veiny and darker..... this flippin progynova makes them look like that now!!! So annoying!

Hope everyone is doing ok, any BFP's yet?


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Gemma, hang in there lady     18 days is a long wait.....I hope you're managing to rest plenty, its such a drain mentally. I really hope it's good news on Friday...will be thinking of you and am sending all my best wishes to you  

Betsy, thanks hun. I'm glad to be physically doing something, the downreg time really drags. Have you managed to talk to the hospital about the injection? I'm sure like you say, one dose won't be the end if the world...better to have a fraction more drug than under dose. Good luck foe tomorrow's scan    

Oonagh,  sorry to hear the progynova is making you feel so ill, hopefully it will all be worth it though.  

Morning to all you other lovely ladies 


Hannah x x x


----------



## gemmadobson

Thanks Hannah,

I will be so glad when Friday comes, im not sure why St Marys do such a long wait, im petrified of it being a BFN   Im testing on would be my nannies birthday, I was so close to her - maybe its an omen     This BH is either going to consist of me being pregnant and very happy or a very drunken one to drown my sorrows! haha!! 

How you feeling today chick?

xx


----------



## chasing_rainbows

So I'm anxiously awaiting the start of my fet cycle on Friday and start feeling sick. I was tempted to test and I had a spare and I only went and got a natural BFP! I'm in total shock. Really hoping it's a sticky bean!!!! This doesn't feel real!!! Xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Oh Chasing-Rainbow am so happy for you Congrats girl. 
This happened to me in Feb 2014, I had a surprise bfp but miscarried it almost immediately . My first ivf cycle failed in Dec. 2013.    So am waiting to start my meds for FET next week.


----------



## Brown-candy

Gemma, av got everything crossed for u dear, I pray u get those doubles on friday


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Ladies!
I will like to formally join this lovely thread as av now confirmed that I am starting my meds next week.
It will be nice to get some support from the only people who knows how it feels to be in this situation. 
I pray we all have our hrt desires this cycle  

I had my 1st ivf in Dec 2013 but unfortunately I started bleeding 3 days to my OTD. And then Feb 2014, i spotted for 2weeks and was worried about it and decided to POAS just to see the double lines, it was short-lived as I started bleeding heavily the following day and the whole thing came out in a very big clot sorry (tmi) and i was so gutted but happy because it was my first ever bfp in 4yrs.

I called my clinic to inform them and they had to shift my treatment to this month.

This is to all you beautiful ladies here


----------



## Peppermint76

Welcome brown candy  sorry to hear about you news from earlier this year I hope you get a BFP and a healthy baby  

WOW chasing rainbows that is the best news I have heard today, huge congratulations and I'm hoping and praying this one does stick and you have a happy 9months


----------



## chasing_rainbows

Thanks so much everyone. I'm going to contact the clinic today to ask whether I can use my left over progesterone. It's hard to keep positive but I'm going to try. Xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning!

Gemma, I really hope you get good news tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for you         Im ok thanks hun. I have my scan a week today to check my lining and hope to have a date for et! I'm popping the progynova in the meantime  

Wowsers! Chasing_rainbows, fantastic news!!! Am sooo happy for you      

Welcome Brown-candy! Wishing you the best of luck   do you have a date to get started?

Morning to all you beautiful ladies  

Hannah x x x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies!!
Thanks Peppermint and Hannah for a warm welcome! 

Am starting the meds on 22 April which is my Day 21, and will have my baseline scan after 2 weeks to see how am doing inside, hopefully everything will be ok!

I wish us all the very best this cycle  

xxx Brown-candy


----------



## Maxi2

Brown candy our dates are pretty much in sync. I start buserilin on 23rd April with one embie. Just hope it thaws ok. 
I'm quite excited now just want to start. How many embies will you be thawing?
Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Chasing rainbows did you speak to the clinic today? I hope all is going well xx

Gemma I hope it is good news in the morning   Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Chasing rainbows congrats! That's amazing news!

Welcome Brown candy!

Gemma good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you x

Hannah, peppermint, maxi hello!

Afm I had my second scan today but lining still too thin for ET, so back for another scan on Tuesday and then hopefully ET a few days later.

Happy Easter 

Betsy x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join. Going for natural FET #3. Hoping to see a lovely little follicle at tomorrows scan so I can start the ovulation sticks. Have 7 frosties left all frozen on day 1 as i had ivf to preserve fertility before cancer treatment. Taking out 3 frosties and hoping to culture them to blast stage. Going to be our last try before changing clinics to ARGC. 

Good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Gemma!  I saw on the 2ww thread you got your bfp!!! Congratulations! You must be on  
Soo happy for your hun 

Chasing_rainbows, how are you feeling? Did you get to speak to the clinic after?

Betsy, good luck tomorrow...I hope all goes well and you get a date for et    

Welcome Sarah donkey  wishing you lots of luck...hope today's scan goes well and you can get started.


Morning to Peppermint, Oonagh, Maxi, Brown candy and all you other lovelies, hope you have fun bh planned!

Hannah x x


----------



## Brown-candy

Morning girls!

I just came back from a night shift and I thought I should check on us before I mount my bed 

Helo Maxi, its nice to have a close cycle buddie . I had 2 frosties left from my 1st ivf cycle and Bourn Hall says they always put 2 back on FET cycles except other wise stated. So I will be very happy to have them lovely 2 pumpkins back as I   they thaw well.

Hi Betsy, I   ur lining grow well by tomor.    so that u can hv ur ET uninterupted   

Welcome Sarah donkey   good to have you here.

Gemma whoop whoop whoop     Hope u hv popped the champagne reserved for this news. Am so happy for you. Pls pray for us to join ur world soon  .

Hello Hannah, BH weekend was dull but ok. Did u have anything special or nice to do? I work all night and sleep all day .

Chasing rainbow, peppermint and Oonagh how are u girls doing?

AFM tomorrow the game begins when m back from night shift. I hv forgotten what my nurse cordinator said about my nasal spary, is it twice 3 times daily or once 3 times daily. I honestly hv lost it, will hv to ring the clinic tomorrow to get things clear. This is no time for silly mistakes. I will POAS   with the hope that what happened (bfp) in feb can happen again  who knows!!

In the mean time, Happy Easter Monday!!!


----------



## gemmadobson

Morning  

BH nearly over and back to work tomorrow, booooo! 

Hannah - I couldn't believe it, ive never been lucky and to receive a BFP on our first round was a miricle  

Brown-candy - Im sending baby dust your way hun, good luck for tomorrow.

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girls  
Can I join this thread?? Ohhhh how I've missed been on this lovely site.....
Well I'm due to start my first FET cycle this week after my cycle in feb was a BFN boo hoo , I've got 3 frosties and we have decided to thaw all of them and put 2 back, well that's   they thaw ok....
Just waiting for my AF so I can start taking my climavel tablets, then 2 wks will have my scan to see how my lining is doing....
Well I can't wait for some nice chats and to see lots of BFP xx

Tracey xx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi ladies thanks for the welcome! 

Hope everyone is doing well today! 

Rubbish scan today no follicles and lining was only 3.7 this has never happened before so I'm having a bit of panic now! They are going to re scan on Friday and if there's nothing still think about switching to a medicated cycle. Has anyone had this before? 

How's everyone doing anyone getting close to ET? 

Sarah x


----------



## Peppermint76

Sarah Welcome to the thread, I'm sorry today's scan didn't go to plan. What day are you on your cycle if you don't mind me asking? Good luck on Fri  

Congratulations Gemma xx   

Welcome Tracey and good luck for this cycle xx

Brown candy good luck starting tomorrow xx

Betsy I hope your lining has thickened up tomorrow  

AFM my AF has felt like it is coming for a few days and tomorrow will be day day 28 so fingers crossed it will turn up soon!  
I have provisionally booked acupuncture for just before and just after ET (if it happens)  

Hi Hannah, Oonagh, chasing rainbows and everyone else  xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning,

Sarah donkey, sorry to hear your scan didn't bring better news...I really hopeby Friday it's thickened some more. I don't know anything about switching part way through a natural cycle but as I understand it, as soon as you start taking drugs that is solely what controls your body and the drugs will thicken the lining. Good luck Friday, let us know how you get on  

Brown sugar, hope you manage to talk to the clinic and get things straight re spray...good luck starting tonight.

Betsy, good luck today   let us know how you get on cycle buddy  

Welcome Tracey, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. Hope af arrives soon  

Peppermint, hope af arrives soon, she can't be far away!

Afm, trying not to will the time away, but can't concentrate on anything much other than my scan on Thursday    but I know at least I'm not alone in thinking like that  

Love Hannah x x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Peppermint- I'm on CD14 now so yesterday there should have been something. Cycles are normally 31/32 days long which is why we leave it till CD13 before scanning so I'm not in every 5 minutes. Fingers x Friday will show something happening. Although the more I think about it the more I'd quite like to switch to medicated as our two natural haven't worked and it feels like we are doing something different. How are you getting on today. 

Hannah- thank you I'll let everyone know how I get on on Friday. Good luck with your scan.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK today. I need to go back through and make notes on who's where


----------



## buffmeister

Hey everyone have been reading all ur comments and have finally got the nerve to join in. Im 34 hubby 35 ttc 14yrs 4x iui 2 xivf this is now r 3rd ivf thru fet. Had 2 embryos tramsferred 09-04-14. 1 thawed as a 7 and the other a 10 told this was really gud. Otd tomorrow but did pee test this mornin the one given to me by regional fertility clinic and it was negative. Dont know if i shud just face facts that it hasnt worked or wait until tomorrow. I no that wen u go thru ivf u shud no all the facts but sometimes im totally lost nit sure how to calculate wen my af shud be here as i have been on buserlin spray for 4 weeks and then on estraderm patches since end of march. My last af was 18th march but dont think it stays the same cos of all the hormones. Please any advice wud be great xxxx


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies

I will catch up on personals later when I have a few spare mins to sit down lol

I stopped my oestrogen and progesterone from this morn does anyone know how it takes for a bleed?!

Tia

Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Welcome tra and buffmeister!

Sarah I hope you get good news on Friday x 

Hannah - good luck for Thursday, not long now!  I love your dog by the way, so cute 

Peppermint hope AF comes soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Afm I had another scan and lining at 7.1 so thick enough for transfer, no more suprecur injections, hooray!  Just waiting for clinic to phone me with ET date but should be end of the week.

Betsy x


----------



## Sarah donkey

That's great Betsy! Everything crossed for a great thaw and transfer! X


----------



## Sarah donkey

Good luck for tomorrow Buff. I've leaned with this its not over till its over and AF comes in full force! Your in my thoughts for tomorrow xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies!

Gemma, i know u are still trying to sink in ur miracle breakthru  pls enjoy it u deserve it.

Tra, you are welcome and I pray you get ur bfp this cycle.

Sarah, a sorry for your scan yesterday, I   friday knocks on ur door with good news 

Peppermint i hope yr AF shows up soonest. I started acupuncture a few weeks ago and was going once in a week, then I backed out. But I will be starting again by weekend. I have heard so many testimonies about acupuncture and fertility.

Hannah i wish u all the best for ur scan on Thursday  

Welcome Buffmeister, am so sorry thats an awful long time ttc   I pray u get ur miracle breakthru soon hun  Av been ttc for 4yrs now and its a terrible thing to cope with.

Welcome Carley, am sorry av got no idea 

Betsy, whoop whoop let the drill begin  i pray u get ur bfp this cycle hun  

Afm, I came bk frm work this mrn and my feet were so sore. I ran straight up to my buserelin bottle and pumped 2 each into each nostril before i discovered i was suppose to pump in just once into each nostril. I had to read the instruction booklet properly. I have started on my gym today as I must shed a few   before ET hope this is right am not sure? 

I hope we all get on well with this cycle


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning all 

Welcome Buffmeister. Sorry to hear you had a negative test yesterday   ...have you tested again today? The drugs make it difficult to work out when af would be due don't they? It may be worth giving the clinic a call and see what they suggest. Am thinking of you    

Tia, my protocol is different to yours so not sure when af will arrive, hope it's soon hun!

Betsy, woohoo! Fantastic news on your lining, am really happy for you   can't wait to hear when et will be     my little dog is called Daisy and I adore her! She's a Sussex spaniel x

Hello to all!

H x


----------



## buffmeister

Hey everyone thanks for the lovely messagez. Still no af did two tests this mornin both negative. Now just the waiting game for AF. It just wasnt meant to be. I hope for u all you get ur dream its so nice just to be able to talk to other people who really understand thankyou all so much xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Would you mind if I joined your thread please? I've been dipping in and out over the last few weeks as I'm currently on the Mar / Apr FET thread.

I've got FET on Monday so just started the lovely bum bullets this morning. Getting a little excited now and just realised OTD will be my birthday!

Have a nice afternoon
Tish x


----------



## Carley

Hello you lovely ladies  

How are you all? what's going on for everyone today? What stage are we all at?

I'm just waiting for a bleed   I HATE waiting as my body normally always lets me down but I'm trying to be positive  
I stopped my oestrogen and progesterone on the 21st April so I'm hoping it'll arrive any day now  

I am hoping to be in Athens from 13th May if all goes well 

Hope you are all well


----------



## Carley

Tish welcome

How exciting about your FET  
I also dip in and out  

xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies just a quick one

Tish welcome and good luck for Monday  

Buffmeister I'm sorry you got a BFN   

Carley I know what you mean my AF has felt like it will show up any minute for two days now, but still NOTHING! I hope your shows up soon  

Brown candy I hope you had a good workout at the gym? Xx

Hi to everyone else    Got to dash off again xx


----------



## Carley

Peppermint im feeling exactly the same I hope yours arrives soon too 

Is anyone interested in getting healthier and slimmer/fitter? I tell everyone I meet/talk to he he

I am a Juice Plus+ distributor and this has quite literally changed my life physically and financially 

I have lost just under 2 stone and my endo problems/pain I use to get is no more  If u would like any info please feel free to msg me, I think we have all tried all sorts of lotions and potion on this journey and I have finally found something 100% natural that makes me feel amazing  Hope u don't mind me mentioning this here  

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Welcome Tish and very good luck for your et on Monday! Looks like we'll be cycle buddies too as I had my scan this morning and my endometrium is 12mm and all is set for et on Tuesday afternoon!!! The dreaded cyclogest start for me tonight !? Am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that our two precious frosties defrost ok on Tuesday morning  

Hope af arrives soon for you Carley and Peppermint!!
Carley, sounds like a miracle solution, good on you 

Love H x


----------



## Peppermint76

12 mm is great Hannah well done! Good luck for your snow babies defrosting on tues am


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Hannah that's an amazing lining!  Mine is only just over the minimum for transfer at 7.1mm x not long now x

Peppermint and Carley hope AF arrives very soon, I get very impatient waiting to cycle  

Tish welcome and good luck for Monday!

Brown candy I know the feeling, I could do with losing a few pounds especially after Easter, I parent weigh myself!  You sound like me with the double dose, I was injecting burserelin and moved the needle too soon last week and had to have a second dose...

Buffmeister so sorry for your news xx


Hope everyone else is well?

Afm Hannah and Peppermint I think we'll all be very close in trf date cycle buddies as I'm having ET on Sunday, yippee!  Only heard from the clinic this evening as they'd forgotten me   but now I'm very excited, I'm glad we'll share a two week wait too as I'm not good at waiting hehe

Betsy xx


----------



## Guest

Evening All!
Apologies if I miss anyone out on personals but hope you are all well?

Thank you all for your welcome and best wishes for Monday, excited and dreading it in equal measures as we only have 1 blast to use, petrified it won't defrost ok.

Hannah - wow what a lining, go girl!  

Betsy - my lining was only 7.5 but the nurse said once I started on the cyclogest it would thicken up even more so I'm sure our linings will get there.

Carley - well done on your weight loss, I'm the opposite desperately trying to keep some on. Fingers crossed AF turns up soon for you.

Have a nice evening
Tish x


----------



## MrsJoC

Hi ladies please can I join you  

Just started my 1st FET (medicated) today with Buserelin injections, let the down reg commence! 

As you can see from my signature I've been through 3 fresh cycles before and have had a break for just over a year from the world of IVF. I have been a member of FF before on my previous cycles but have set a new account up this time. 

Trying not to spend much time online this time as I am a serial googler and always get myself stressed out on what I should & shouldn't be doing! I've decided to go with the flow on my FET journey as all the weird & wonderful stuff I've put myself through on IVF hasn't worked so far  

Hoping this year is my lucky year, got married last month and everything feeling positive so far  . I would like to wish you all the best of luck on your FET journeys too  

Jo


----------



## leigh86

Hi ladies, 
I'm new to this post, although I've used ff for a while.
I had a failed fresh cycle last year (bleed came Christmas Day) and now having a FET. I had my transfer on Tuesday one was grade 5bb and the other 4cc. I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. Today I noticed spots if blood on my tissue paper, does this mean it's over for me? 

Thanks in advance for any advice 😳 xx


----------



## Carley

Hey Ladies

Hannah good luck for ET on Tuesday  

Betsy Good luck for ET on sunday, how rude of the clinic to forget u  

Mrs Joc Good luck with your cycle, fingers crossed FET works for u   Congrats on your wedding/marriage too  

Leigh Welcome im sorry I cant help u but hopefully someone will be along shortly to help u out, fingers crossed all is well for u  

Afm my period came this evening   Woo hoo im so excited, however im desperate to book flights now as they r rapidly rising

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening all,

Betsy, exciting news to hear your et is on Sunday!! Glad to be close in dates with you and Tish as am not looking forward to the 2ww - there's so much finger tapping   Hope all goes well for you hun, keep us updated    

Tish, I hear you on the defrosting...sending you lots of     for your beautiful blastocyst. Similar feelings of excitement mixed with apprehension this evening too....

Welcome MrsJoC! Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle      Congratulations on getting married last month, sounds like a perfect start to the year 
We'll all be here to help support each other through this 

Leigh, bleeding in the 2ww is common. It could be a sign of implantation, some girls do spot. I hope it's all positive signs, it's sounds like you have two healthy frosties in your tummy     

Carley, yay to af arriving this evening. One of the very few times we're pleased to see her! Hope you can arrange flights asap!

Thanks for the well wishes girls...I've done my first cyclogest out of the way...   this works

Night x x


----------



## Peppermint76

Carley     on getting your AF, I have just started to get some brown so finger crossed by the morning ........ I hope you have got your flights booked xx

Hannah well done on getting your first cyclogest done xx  

Welcome mrsjoc and good luck  

Leigh as Hannah said it could well be an implantation bleed as the embryo digs in deeper. Good luck


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies 

Buffmeister, so sorry about the negative    it so painful when it fails 

Tish welcome and all the best for ur ET on Monday and   that u have a fantastic birthday present 

Carley, whoopp whoop on the arrival of AF, now let the game begin 

Peppermint how are you doing hun? The gym is in my house   a treadmill and one other one (am not sure of the name) that makes me jump up and down like am training in the army 

Hannah, all the best for ur ET and hope the bump-jelly-bullets stay in play and do the job 

Welcome MrsJoC and congrats on ur wedding, hope this cylce brings good news ur way  

Leigh am so sorry hun i pray ur little ones snuggle in properly  and that its just an implantation bleed

Afm, on day 3 of nasal spray and i really dont like the way it goes down my throat after spraying as it taste so bitter 
I also feel alot hungry which I dont like considering that am trying hard to keep things under control (bmi). And am beginning to feel a bit emotional or is it just in my head?  
I just thought I could increase my chances by doing an endo scratch even tho I have to pay privately for it, but when I rang up the clinic today to discuss it, the nurse co-coordinator said it was already too late for one now as i have commenced on my meds already. And she was suggesting for next cycle if this one dosent work (I really don't like negative vibes) I desperately want it to work this time . I totally agree with MrsJoC about being a serial goggler, sometimes knowing too much can be dangerous to the mind and brain  

Pls pardon me if I missed anyone out on the personals, hope we are all doing well.

Brown-candy xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Brown candy I'm good ta x It sounds like it may be a cross trainer. I'm a right gym bunny at the moment   def stay away from DR google no good can come


----------



## Peppermint76

Good morning
my AF came  I have rang the clinic and left a message as I'm meant to have what is like a baseline scan on day two but I don't know if they do them on Saturdays? I hope they do


----------



## hannahDMP

Peppermint, yay! Hope you hear back from the clinic soon.

H x


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Yeah Carley and Peppermint on getting your AF - woohoo! Hope you manage to get your baseline scan sorted Peppermint.

Browncandy - your home gym things sound brill - you put me to shame as I do no fitness at all apart from walking my gorgeous dog Charlie. Yes I hope that OTD will bring a 'positive' birthday present this year - I lost my ID twins on my birthday 3 years ago so fingers crossed this will be a good one. Failing that I need to choose a new birthday!

Leigh - Congrat's on being PUPO! Ditto what the other ladies have said - could be implantation bleed so don't worry and try take things easy huni but it's difficult to relax during the 2WW I know.

MrsJoC - Congratulations on getting married and lets hope good things continue for your both. Best of luck with your injections.

Betsy - wishing you the very best of luck for your transfer on Sunday (I work til late Saturday and didn't want to forget), only 2 more sleeps to go for you, how are you feeling at the moment?

It's nearly the weekend - yippee!
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi ladies,

Peppermint and Carley fab news on AF arriving!!!! 

Lovely ladies ready for ET everything crossed for you!!! 

Same for the lovely ladies who are Pupo. 

Quick update for me. Scan today showed there was still nothing lining was slightly better but at only 3.8 on day 17 we felt it wasn't doing anything. We've switched onto a medicated cycle. Strangely I'm thrilled about it. I know I won't be saying this when it's needle time!! Lol feels like we are doing something different though hopefully this is the one!!! 

Here's to April/May being a really lucky cycle group


----------



## Peppermint76

I just lost my post    

Sarah I'm sorry your scan didn't go as planned, when will you start the drugs? Good luck hun xx 

Tish I hope this birthday is a positive one     Xx

Betsy sending lots of sticky good luck vibes for your ET , pls update us when you can xx  

Hannah I hope you are all geared up for tues   

Brown candy how are you getting on now with the nasal spray? Xx

Carley did you get your flights booked? Xx

I have my scan booked for Monday, my lining should be nice and thin after this heavy flow  

Sending lots of baby dust to you all  

Tanya x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Start dugs on 1st May. Strangely excited sure I won't be when it actually comes to shoving the needle in! Lol


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi I will crash in on this thread.
I am having my final FET on May 1st. 
Will read back a bit to see who is doing what


----------



## fat_cassy

leigh86 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to this post, although I've used ff for a while.
> I had a failed fresh cycle last year (bleed came Christmas Day) and now having a FET. I had my transfer on Tuesday one was grade 5bb and the other 4cc. I was wondering if someone could give me some advice. Today I noticed spots if blood on my tissue paper, does this mean it's over for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice &#128563; xx


Hi Leigh - it's not over until the Beta comes back negative - Enjoy being PUPO for now - easier said than done I know.


----------



## Peppermint76

Cassy welcome and good luck for your upcoming FET xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Just a quick one as on the train home after ET   blast thawed and 95% recovery, which is better than my last one.  Only disappointment was that it hadn't started expanding (whereas my last one had) but apparently that was due to it only having been thawed an hour before, so embryologist wasn't concerned about it.  If it doesn't work then I'll ask for a later transfer time next time...

Betsy x


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok and having a nice weekend?

Betsy - congratulations on being PUPO! Got everything crossed for you.

Sarah Donkey - only 4 more sleeps 'til you start your meds, sometimes doing it the drugs way makes you feel like you are doing something to get things going, hope you will be ok on the injections.

Peppermint - best wishes for your scan tomorrow!

AFM - I'm an anxious mess today, transfer tomorrow and petrified that it will all come to nothing and our blast won't make it. Even a chat with the embryologist today didn't do a lot to reassure me. I need to get some serious PMA from somewhere and fast!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## MrsJoC

Tish, sending lots of cyber PMA your way


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies,  can I join you please? I'm hoping to have a natural FET for my 1 frostie. I had  a scan on Friday (day and my triple lining was good already. Now POAS for the next few days to detect LH surge. I just hope it all goes to plan! I'm liking the lack of drugs at the moment but will end up with clexane, prednisolone and cyclogest after transfer. 

Hope you're all doing well 
xx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Welcome Angelica! Sounds like it's going well fingers crossed for you!! 

Tish- I hadn't thought of it like that makes it sound like Christmas!  I know what you mean about PMA mines really hit rock bottom today. I've no idea why but it's just been a struggle to imagine how this one will be any different from the last two. Need to find some before drug day otherwise injections could be a struggle! Got everything crossed for a great transfer tomorrow 

Peppermint- let us know how scan goes!! Wishing you lots if luck. 

Betsy- here's to a happy 2ww sticky vibes coming your way 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
Xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Betsy my daughter was FET had been out awhile and still hadn't started doing anything. Sending very sticky vibes   

Tish I hope goes smoothly and positively for you tomorrow  sending you huge amounts of  PMA    

Angelica welcome and good luck for you Nat FET, I'm doing Nat FET too but  tomorrow will be day 4 for me xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Sarah sorry I missed your post! I hope you are feeling more positive very soon your FET WILL work xx sending you lots of PMA too xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies!

I thought I could hear from anyone here to put my mind to rest regarding d/r with suprecure nasal spray. It's my day 7 today and I am yet to see AF, in my 1st ivf I was told that I will hv a withdrawal bleed after one week of d/r with suprecure injection and it happened as said but this time with the nasal spray, am having AF cramps but no AF. Is this normal or not? 

Am sorry I hv not done personals now but will do so later in the day as am just stealing out time from work to write this post.

Xoxo
Brown-candy


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Tish, wishing you lots and lots of luck today... I really hope all goes well     I will be thinking of you 
Let us know how it all goes x

Sarah donkey, I'm glad the clinic were prepared to change tactics and try medicated. Fingers crossed for you hun, I hope Thursday hurries around for you  

Peppermint, I hope your scan goes well today, will be thinking about you too. Let us know how you get on     x

Welcome fat_cassy and angelica_wales, wishing you both lots of luck for this cycle    

Leigh86, how are things going hun? When's your test date?  

Betsy, I was thinking about you yesterday   So pleased to hear et went well - you're pupo lady! Good luck with your 2ww, will be joining you tomorrow all being well  

Brown candy, if today is day seven it could well show up later on today. The drugs are in control at the moment. Maybe give your clinic a ring for a bit more reassurance, but I'm sure it will turn up hun. I've always had a downreg injection so don't have experience with the spray, but am sure lots in our group have. Let us know how things go today    

Afm, I so need to keep busy today! I've got so many butterflies about tomorrow. Trying to stay positive      

Lots of love, H x x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Tish Best of luck for today, looking forward to be PUPO with you 

Hannah I hope today goes quickly for you cycle buddy, PUPO tomorrow 

Brown candy sorry I'm not sure on your question, good luck x

Peppermint thanks that's great to know about your daughter, feeling positive now 

Sarah donkey hope you're ok?

Angelica welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing well x 

Afm just whiling away the days and trying to keep busy until OTD  

Betsy x


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies,
Just a quick one, transfer this morning -eek!  Thanks for all of your well wishes , I'm soooo nervous but excited now too that I could be pupo in a few hours! Speak soon Tish x


----------



## Peppermint76

Tish I hope you are PUPO now  

Hannah sending huge positive vibes for tomorrow   



AFM I had my baseline scan done my lining is nice and thin, though there is no follicle yet and I'm on day 4 I don't know if that is normal ( I better ovulate this month)   My next scan is next Monday


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Well I'm officially PUPO - woohoo!! One advanced blast (grade 2/2) on board. Still didn't believe it was going to happen even walking into the clinic this morning but baby blast did me proud. OTD is my birthday the 12th May.

Welcome newcomers to this thread, sending you the very best wishes for this cycle!

Peppermint - thats one scan down at least, I'm not sure about what you would expect to see happening at this stage but these things can surprise you, keep positive.

Betsy - hi, what day past FET are you? Hopefully you can manage to find something nice to keep you occupied, I need to stay away from google during this 2WW so lots of baking for me I think over the next week.

Hannah - how exciting, only 1 sleep to go for you now. Try and be positive (she say's after not being positive at all ha ha) before you know it you will be PUPO and not quite believing you have finally made it.

Brown candy - apologies as I'm not sure about answer to your question, I do know that AF can be a little late on injections but not sure about nasal spray. I'm sure it will turn up soon.

Fat Cassy - not long to go for you now either, how are you feeling about your FET?

I'm off to hit the sofa and watch crap TV with my OH this afternoon, take care, Tish x


----------



## hannahDMP

Betsy, keep those happy vibes going...    

Peppermint, sounds like all is as it should be. I don't know much about a natural cycle, but I'm sure there's plenty of time for a follicle to travel down. Sending you plenty of       hope the next scan goes well

Tish, another pupo lady! Soo glad all went well for you this morning 
I hope you have an extra special birthday present this year      

Thanks for the well wishes girls, am on a mad spring clean, trying to keep my mind occupied    

Hannah x x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi girls

Tish, well done on your next level, all the best during ur 2ww    

Peppermint, good to hear that baseline scan went well,   you ovulate and everything comes well for u   

Betsy, sending plenty      as u pupo keep calm and enjoy ur 2ww 

Hannah may tomorrow bring u good luck   

Welcome on board Angelica and Fat_cassy hope this cycle smiles on us all

Sarah, hang in there girl 1st may is at the corner  

Afm, AF has not still shown yet and no more af cramps, I hope it comes soon


----------



## fat_cassy

Thanks for the thoughts All
This is my last FET cycle ever - been at this IVF game for too long now  
I'm not sure what I will do with my time once this is all over - no more thinking about timings of AF or scans or bloods - will be nice to not feel like a lab rat but I really think I will need a hobby.
Last Months FET ended in a chemical pregnancy   Was heartbreaking as I am a HPT addict so to watch the 2 lines appear 3 days after transfer was awesome but every day it got lighter and lighter until mu Beta was only 6. I will not be doing any HPT's this cycle.
Though my BETA will be due 11th May - That;s Mothers day here in New Zealand - bad bad timing.
Fingers crossed it will turn into the best Mothers day ever.  
I am not worried about the defrost - even though I only have 1 day 5 Blast left as my clinic has an outstanding defrost rate.
I guess when you have been at this as long as I have you become a bit immune to the stress involved.
Good luck to you all - Just remember it's out of your hands now xx


----------



## Oonagh14

My goodness this 2ww business is hard isn't it. I'd completely forgotten how BONKERS I go!!!!! 

So I had my 2 day 2 cell transferred on Friday, so am I right in thinking I am now 3dp2dt? 

Arrrrrghhhhh


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this forum so apologies I haven't read everyone's posts - but I take a lot of comfort in being in good company . I'm in a massive quandary. I saw my doctor last week on day 2 for FET - scan was fine (I had a large cyst previouslyfollowing an earlier FET miscarriage in Feb but it had gone). I've decided to try a natural cycle even though i had meds as I am not sure whether to go ahead or not.  We live in Hong Kong and are moving back to the UK permanently at the end of June.  I already have a 16 month old daughter (who was a fresh IVF cycle, and I had 6 frozen, now have 4 left) and we don't have a home to move to so we will be house hunting to rent initially whilst staying god knows where in a serviced apartment.  If i go ahead my FET would be mid-may ish. I heard back from my clinic here yesterday that shipping embryos is very high risk and they might not make it - plus the cost so that no longer looks like an option.  I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to do a cycle whilst getting ready to move countries and I also had terrible morning sickness last time. I'm getting my head round the idea of my 'frosties' staying in HK and possibly travelling back to get the FET done but I am not sure whether I should risk a cycle whilst we are still here knowing that I am likely to be under some stress during the first trimester (if successful).  I'm 41 (42 in Sept so running out of time for fresh cycle) so feel like I am under a lot of pressure at the moment.  DH is keen to try now but I don't want to risk it failing.  If anyone has any advice, I would really appreciate it.  I have a day 8 appointment on friday.  I'm also interested in how it works if you are in UK and travel for FET - do you start with a UK fertility clinic for meds etc, go get the FET done and come back? How long are you away?  Do the clinics talk?  Any advice much appreciated.  If it was up to me, I would delay our move back but its not possible.  Thanks everyone, feeling overwhelmed by it all


----------



## fat_cassy

Ironmummy - when I did my successful FET my partner had just been made redundant and we moved across the country on the day of my BETA bloodtest.

Personally I would give it a shot you have 4 left so that's great.


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi Ironmummy good luck whatever you choose  

Oonagh congrats on being PUPO   

Hannah are you PUPO?


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hannah - how are you getting on?

Ironmummy - I would give it a go, we all deal with whatever life throws at us regardless of our current situation. 

Oonagh - congratulations PUPO lady!

Brown candy - really hope AF shows up soon for you, it's awful waiting for it.

Fatcassy - best of luck for this final cycle for you, I suppose there comes a time when we maybe need to take back control of our lives and say 'enough is enough'. This is one of the hardest things my partner and I have been through, we are only doing one more fresh cycle and have had the chat about what we do if that doesn't work. Hopefully this works out for you, you only need one good eggy!

AFM - I'm exhausted and really down in the dumps today  . Don't know what's wrong with me at all? I've seriously ran out of steam.

Tish x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon ladies,

Just a real quick update from me, will do personals soon!
Well, I'm PUPO   I feel emotional and happy. It was a lovely transfer. We have a test date of 11th May, fingers and toes tightly crossed       

Hannah xxxxx


----------



## Gosforth girl

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread + decided to join in. I've had my baseline scan, second scan due 5th May + transfer planned for 12th May - all being well. I have 2 blasts graded 5bb + 4bb, so really hope it's a success. Best wishes to everyone on this rollercoaster journey, let's hope 2014 is a special one for us all  x


----------



## Snowball73

Hi Ladies

Been a while since I posted anything on this site.

I'm booked in for a natural FET on Fri 16th May at Reprofit. I had a fresh cycle this time last year but sadly I miscarried.  

My consultant today has given me extra meds to take in the form of estrogen patches and progesterone injections. 

Fingers crossed that it works as we only have to embies left and will be using both of these. 

Not sure if anyone else is going to reprofit? But if your flying from Stanstead I know of a lovely man who can store you car rather than paying high airport parking charges. 

Good luck to everyone. Look forward to chatting with you all!!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

Just a quick update, still no AF


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all well today?

Hannah - Woohoo PUPO - congratulations! Have you anything nice planned to keep you occupied during your 2WW?

Welcome Snowball and Gosforth girl - lots of lovely ladies on here to offer support and advice should you need it, best of luck to you both for your cycles!

Oonagh - how are you getting on during your 2WW? 

AFM - feeling a little better in myself today emotionally (I think!) but feeling very 'achey' in abdo area, today I'm 2DP5DT and it's dragging soooooo slowly.

Have a nice day everyone, Tish x


----------



## Peppermint76

Tish sending lots of PMA you way   
You are PUPO    


Hannah well done on both your snow babies surviving the thaw I'm really pleased for you  Congrats on being PUPO 


Sending all you PUPO ladies uber massive        


Brown candy a little AF dance to help bring on your AF  
             



Snowball good luck in Reprofit I hope it is successful   



Gosforth girl welcome and good luck    we could be around the same time for ET depending on how my scan goes and the thaw I'm expecting my ET anytime around the 12th-14th 

Hi to everyone I have missed


----------



## hannahDMP

Hi girls, 

I wrote a long post earlier and lost reception when posting it   so...I'm trying again now!!

Brown_candy, I really hope af arrives soon, it's so frustrating during treatment when you just want to get on with things.    

Fat cassy, I hope the thaw goes well and fingers crossed for 11th, hope it's a good omen being mothers day in nz   I test on 11th too, but I guess you'll find out quicker than I will this side of the world  

Ironmummy, sounds like you're in a real predicament   I have no experience with doing treatment across countries. I do however think as much as you want to do treatment prior to leaving HK, I think I may be inclined to wait until you've moved. When do you move? I kind of think it may be less stress involved if perhaps you start treatment here and then travel back to HK to have the embryos put back. I think it would be less stress on you and them if that's an option financially. Could you maybe liaise with a clinic in the UK and get a plan together? I'm sure if you had something definite to aim for, it would help order your thoughts and ease the stress you're under. Good luck hun, let us know how it goes      

Tish, glad to hear you're feeling a bit more positive today....time seems to be going backwards all of a sudden doesn't it?! Sending you      
I'm trying to keep busy, but it's tricky avoiding the internet and the thoughts in your head isn't it? Oh well, only another 10 and a half days to go  

Welcome Gosforth girl and Snowball73, wishing you both the best of luck with your cycles    

Thanks Peppermint  , hoping Monday hurries around for your scan hun    

Betsy how are you feeling hun?    

Oonagh, when's your test date?    

Afm, well have been trying to take it easy today. I've had lots of tummy cramps all morning and the odd twinge. Trying not to read into everything, but am only 1dp5dt And already feeling anxious. Unfortunately, you still can't buy time in a bottle!

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## DanielleDavison

Hi my name is Danielle. I am starting a FET in a few weeks, are fresh cycle failed  possibly because of fluid in my fallopian tube so I am having it removed first to reduce risks. The good news is we got 7 Blastocysts frozen so im hoping one of them works


----------



## hannahDMP

Welcome Danielle and good luck


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Hannah and Tish, I share your clock watching ET buddies   I ordered a twin pack of first response early result tests last night, I took the second class delivery option so they'll be sat I hope...then I'll hold off testing as long as poss, maybe test at 9dp6dt though  

Danielle welcome and fingers crossed x

Brown candy I hope AF is here now  

Fat Cassy good luck!

Ironmummy I'd probably try to squeeze in a cycle before you leave, I've always had my treatment in the UK so not sure about international tx, hope all goes well x

Peppermint fingers crossed for Monday x

Oonagh hope you're ok x

Hope everyone else is ok! I'm just keeping busy on 2ww, I have had strong AF type cramps today, I'm hoping it's implantation but I think I've had it on both my successful and failed cycles so who knows...

Betsy xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi girls,

Oonagh and Hannah and Betsy, whoops whoops!!! congrats on being PUPO      

Ironmummy, pls try and put urself together and give it a go    i understand its quite overwhelming for you

Tish, sending many      your way I know 2 weeks feels like 2yrs in this roller coaster 

Hi Peppermint, what stage are you now  thanks hun for the AF dance

Danielle, welcome to our lil home   sorry about your first treatment, goodnews about having 7 frosties,   this cycle smiles on you

Afm        finally arrived this morning after playing up for 2 days

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Peppermint76

Yay brown candy    
I have three scans booked in for next week mon, wed and fri to track my follicle and whenever it looks ready they will tell me to take the trigger shot, then five days later fingers crossed I will have a blast to put back xx   Do you have a rough date for ET? X

Danielle welcome and sorry to hear about your failed cycle  When are you having your tube removed? Good luck hun xx

Betsy fingers crossed it is your bubba snuggling in causing all the cramps


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok today?

Yeah brown candy - chuffed AF finally showed up.

Betsy - good thinking getting your tests delivered later, how are you feeling today? I had some cramping yesterday and laughed at myself as I realised I was knicker watching already! Going to hold off testing as long as possible.

Welcome Danielle sounds like you have a good batch of frosties there! Best wishes for your cycle x

Hannah - hope you are well today cycle buddy! Time in a bottle would be brill - I've been googling and reading the 2WW symptoms thread on here - had to force myself away from the computer yesterday!

AFM - 3DP5DT today (gosh is that all!!!) I'm eating loads at the moment and feel quite tired. I'm so ready to be finally pregnant and give my finace his first child and his family their first grandchild.
Tish x


----------



## Sarah donkey

HI Everyone,

Sorry been a very hectic few days!! Welcome to the newbies  

Tish- congratulations on being pupo keeping everything crossed for you!

Peppermint- fab news about your baseline, good luck for Monday.

Brown candy- Glad AF finally arrived!!! 

Hannah- PUPO yay!! Congratulations and everything crossed for you too.

Oonagh- Same for you!! 

Ironmummy- welcome I totally see your dilemma but if it was me I'd just go for it!  

Fat-cassy welcome everything crossed for your last try. This is our penultimate try and that feels hard enough!!

Gosforth- Welcome good luck for your scan on the 5th and transfer on 12th

Snowball-Welcome good luck for 16th!

Danielle- Welcome hope your FET is successful you've got a great number of blasties

betsy- fab news on being pupo too!! Everything crossed!

Phew!!!!   

I started drugs today! Was very strangely excited about jabbing myself in the leg with a needle!!! LOL
I had a bit of a wobble and couldn't put it in for about 10 seconds then I just went for it and actually it was fine. Baseline is on the 13th May. Clinic haven't said anything about a bleed but looking at you guys posts I'm guessing I should have one at some point? Does it still happen even if you have irregular periods??

Lots of Love

Sarah


----------



## gemmadobson

Sarah just wanted to say a huge congratulations on your recovery, I truly hope you get the BFP you deserve xx


----------



## Snowball73

Hi ladies,

Hope your all doing well, many thanks for all the welcomes!!

Well I'm booked in for some acupuncture tomorrow (1st session). Been doing some reading up on it and there seems to be some good feedback for it.  I've read that it can balance out your hormones ready for implantation.  I'm not expecting miracles but even if it just relaxes me then it would have contributed to the cause. 

Can't believe it's a year since my last trip to Reprofit. 

For all you ladies who are PUPO I tested 5 days after transfer and got a positive result. I just couldn't wait!! Not sure if that's helps (sorry). 

I'll report back tomorrow night after the acupuncture to let you know how it went. 

Keeping finger crossed for us all  

Snowball. Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Thank you Gemma! I'm really hoping we will get our precious miracle this time!!!


----------



## Sarah donkey

Snowball, I had acupuncture for the last two cycles and it worked a treat with my hormones. Decided to swap and do reflexology this time just because I wanted to feel like I was doing something different and I found I was stressing over it. 

It's amazing the difference it makes! Hope you have a great session.


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Snowball - sorry to read of your loss in your signature, I too was told my ID twins had died at my 12 week scan - it's an awful experience and one hopefully neither of us will have to go through again. Hope and pray that this cycle works out for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok today?

AFM - 4DP5DT woohoo!

Happy Friday to All x


----------



## Ironmummy

Thanks so much for everyone's response, it was really helpful.  The good thing is that I am not working so I don't have that stress at the moment (I was when I had my first successful IVF cycle and didn't realise how stressful my job was until I was on mat leave) - just the stress of a move.

I have decided to go with FET this month, but because we were trying to make a decision, we decided on a natural cycle.  Had my day 8 scan today, things are not progressing well as well as doc would like which makes transfer date a little tricky. Got another follicle scan on monday and likely to start on cardiprin and clexane then if needed.  At the moment FET could be anywhere from 12-18th May (my cycles are not regular so hard to plan), and my doc is away 14-17th May (he's the only one who can do the transfer due to a falling out with the hospital over stealing an embryologist!!) so my window of opportunity is limited so it may be out of my hands. And then my husband has told me our move might be delayed a couple of weeks, which means we could get another cycle in if we don't do it this time.  My gut instinct once I got my head round not shipping the eggs (doc told me there are risks but the hospital doesn't like the paperwork!!) is to go ahead with it all.  

So that's where I'm at.  Hope everyone else is doing well and congrats if you are PUPO (only just figuring out the acronyms) and good luck to everyone waiting to do the transfer.  

On another note - would any of you describe yourselves as fit or very fit?  Just curious if you have had to tone down your exercise habits when going through treatment to enhance success. I'm an endurance junkie (but not a skinny one!!).


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning 

Betsy, how are you feeling hun? Time is dragging sooo much! I had strong cramps yesterday which disappeared by the evening. I was wondering exactly the same as you, seem to think I've had them on all cycles so not sure what it means. Sending you some more      

Brown candy, so glad af has finally shown up  whens your next scan hun?

Tish, how are you lovely? Sending      
I too seem to be eating too many biscuits?! I'm normally a real health conscious person running 4-5 days a week, but at the moment have lost all self control  

Sarah, well done you on starting the injections. Fingers crossed for your scan on 13th     As for a bleed, I've always been regular, but as I understand it the drugs take control and will cause you to have a bleed. Good luck hun    

Snowball, enjoy your acupuncture session today 

Ironmummy, glad you made your decision. I admire the way you're juggling it all 
I'm quite a healthy person and enjoy my running. But decided with my previous fet and this one to avoid it altogether whilst I'm cycling. I didn't want to put any extra pressure on myself. Its a very personal decision though and many carry on exercising as normal. I think there's a thread about it somewhere on here, can't remember where sorry! Good luck with your cycle, hope the dates coincide with your consultant and before the move    

Afm, can't believe I'm only 3dp5dt?! It's so hard to keep busy and not be wondering constantly if it's worked!!!??!
Oh well, only another 9 day's to go and I've no urge to test early, preferring to stay oblivious in this pupo bubble!!

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Ironmummy - glad you have made a decision, think I would have done the same. With regards to exercise I only walk my dog as my job is very hectic as I'm on my feet constantly. I'm on the slim side and find when I exercised at the gym i actually lost weight which isn't good for me. As long as you are healthy I'm sure you will be fine. It will be good if you do manage to get 2 cycles in before the move - best of luck! x

Hi Hannah - I'm ok been getting horrible sharp shooting pains on right side of my abdo yesterday / today and last night I had restless legs all during the night and just couldn't get comfortable. Oh I hope this works and it's all good signs! I've stayed away from the computer today and immersed myself in a book. Have you had any more cramps today?

AFM - one more day gone nearly! x


----------



## hannahDMP

Tish, I really hope all the signs lead to a positive result for you hun      
I've had a few cramps today and spikey pains on both sides of abdo. I've been having really strong dreams too, keep waking with a start  
I'm glad it's the weekend as my fiance is off and we can at least wonder together!??

I'm thinking exactly like you, almost another day down!! Hope you sleep better tonight hun 

Hannah xxx


----------



## MrsJoC

Hello everyone, just dropping by to say Hi! As I mentioned when I introduced myself last week I'm trying to stay offline as much as possible through this treatment as I was a Dr Google addict previously!!

Just read through everyone's posts for a quick catch up. Ironmummy I've taken up running since last year and I am still going out for a run 2-3 times per week at the moment but will probably stop after ET. I didn't do any exercise through any of my fresh cycles and I would say this time going out for a run is helping me feel good physically & mentally but I suppose I feel much more relaxed 4th time around for some strange reason?! 

AFM I am now day 10 down regging, AF hasn't shown up yet   apart from that I haven't experienced any symptoms apart from a couple of headaches (touchwood). 

Hope you all get some sunshine over the bank hol weekend, the sun is shining here, going to tackle the gardening then off to my friends little boys 1st birthday party which I am actually looking forward to! 

Jo


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi all, 

How are we doing. I'm on day 3 of down regging. MRS Jo hope AF arrives soon. I've had very weird symptoms! Had a load of EWCM yesterday and today which made me panic I was ovulating after all and we could have just gone ith a natural cycle! Had a quick google and it seems it can happen with the suprecur injections! I hope so otherwise I can't see my baseline scan going to plan!!! Think if this cycle fails I'm off to get an ultrasound machine for the next one just to keep me sane! Lol


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
Been feeling blah so resting loads in bed watching bad telly 
I am 3dp 5dt and had all the text book symptoms - cramping, tummy pulling, feeling sick, headache blah blah blah.

I am not thinking about what may or may not be going on inside my uterus at the moment - this will change soon 

Hope everyone is doing well - would be nice if we had a list of who's doing what so I can catch up but oh well


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
MrsJoC - hope AF turns up soon for you!
Fatcassy - how are you today? Hopefully the pulling / cramping was implantation  . I had a real down day yesterday as nothing seems to be agreeing with me (injections / bum bullets) but feel a bit better today, hope you feel better soon x

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing ok?

AFM - 6DP5DT today and glad to be going back to work tomorrow so time will pass quicker, although I am wondering how many sweets I can stuff in my pockets to keep me going on the shopfloor  . I have read the complete thread of '2WW symptoms that went onto a BFP' so think I need to just try and switch off now!

Have a nice afternoon , take care, Tish x


----------



## chellelauz

Hey all, I have just started treatment for FET got a scan around 14th May and then hopefully ET around 29th may.

Never done a FET before as my last cycle got cancelled due to finding a cyst, all gone now though so I'm back on the treatment and hoping 3rd time lucky 

Where is everyone at with their cycles? x


----------



## Snowball73

Evening Ladies

Hope your all having a lovely bank holiday weekend. Normally I would be sitting on the sofa with a Vodka and Coke in my hand chilling out.... Instead I'm sitting here with a very large glass of full fat milk!!!  My Consultant has advised me to drink a pint everyday. Does anyone else do this? One thing for sure my nails are the longest they have ever been 

Sarah... When you had your acupuncture where did they put the needles? I only had 8 in total. I've read on other posts women having a lot more than this. I must admit I felt very relaxed on Friday evening. 

Tish.... Right back at you!! I nearly didn't go ahead with this cycle. It wasn't so much the fact the loss,I accept that... That's life, but it was more the trauma of going through the miscarriage (3 weeks too long) knowing I've got 2 embies left I couldn't let them go without at least trying one more time. 

Hannah ....thanks for the nod  

Lots of luck to u all

Xx Snowball xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies, happy bank hols! 

Chellaux you are welcome on board  

Fat_cassy may all you symptoms bring you good luck  

MrsJoC hope your AF shows up soon, I was a bit frustrated when mine delayed for 2 days. 

Hannah and Tish am sending you girls many more      As u Pupo

Ironmummy good luck in this cycle   

Sarah hope you are ok and d/r is going on well for you

Snowball hope you enjoyed your acupuncture, what stage are you now hun I think av missed that bit

Afm just a bit of what av been up to. 
1. Was happy when I climbed on the scale to see such a drop in my weight 2 days ago, am happy staying off certain food and a bit of home gym is paying off well
2. It's my day 14 of sniffing suprecure and I tell you the side effects are dealing with me. From headaches (sometimes one sided), to night sweats and hot flushes especially on my face.
3. I went in for a session of accupunture on Thursday last week and had 16 needles stuck on me, 4 on my legs (just bellow the ankles), 2 on my wrists and 10 on me tommy   I pray all these pay off at the end
4. Finally I have my baseline scan booked for Thursday 8th May.

Am sorry if av missed any personals. 
Hope everyone is doing ok

Xxx candy.


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi all 

Welcome chellelauz and good luck with your FET

Snowball fingerscrossed your pint of milk will be worth it  

Hannah, Betsy, Tish and Oonagh I hope it all going positive  

Brown candy good luck for your scan on Thurs  

Hi Sarah, Ironmummy, fat-cassy, mrs Jo c, Danielle, gosforth and anyone I have missed 

I can't hang around I want to get to the gym before my  scan at the clinic 10am so I will try and catch up later. Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

4dp 5dt - still cramping, some have been super ouchy but not a lot I can do except take paracetamol but not too keen on that.

In 2 minds about HPT's for all my other cycles I did them everyday from 4dp  but with my chemical pregnancy last month it was heartbreaking to see 2 lines get fainter and fainter.

Only 6 days until my Beta though.


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi everyone, 

Update from me - saw the doc today and had a follicle scan, everything growing slowly with no meds (today is day 11). Got another scan on wednesday and will hopefully have more info then about the FET.  If it lands between 14th and 17th May then its a no go as the one doc in the clinic who can do it is away   .  I'm keeping everything crossed that it's a go for sunday, monday or tuesday.  Wish now I had done it with meds as it would be easier to control the cycle.  Am entered for a triathlon this weekend (based on my earlier decision of waiting until after the move) but have decided to pull out.  Going to minimise training and exercise this week and focus on growing the follicles!  A glass of prosecco is helping so far. 

Chellelauz - I had one FET earlier this year and miscarried at 9 weeks, then tried again but had to miss 2 cycles because of a cyst. A bit frustrating. Got 4 frosties left.  Good luck this cycle.

Some advice - when you fill out your profile, which bit do you complete to share the info about your experiences so far (its at the bottom of each person's message)?  Is it the signature bit or personal text bit?

Hope everyone else is all good so far x


----------



## Ironmummy

Ignore my last I've worked it out


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok this bank holiday Monday?

Ironmummy - sounds like the best thing to do, cutting back on the exercise for a while so that you can focus all of your energies on growing your follies! It's hard work! Fingers crossed your treatment falls on the days your doc is available.

Fatcassy - it's a very personal decision the early HPT debate. I found that when I tested early, even though I was obviously gutted it sort of prepared me a little before OTD, sometimes it gives you a little time to get your head around it before having to deal with others emotions.

Peppermint - how did your scan go? I'm ok thanks for asking.

Browncandy - fingers crossed for your scan on Thursday.

Snowball - this is how us ladies roll, a pint of milk will do wonders for you IVF-wise, I drink it for calcium and calories. With regards to your loss, mother nature can be so cruel sometimes, when you just want it to be over sometimes these things drag on. Hopefully this cycle will work out well for you x

Chelleluaz - best of luck for your cycle!

AFM 7DP5DT today and first day back at work. By 12pm I was in agony with my tummy and backache, I have come home and been to bed for an hour. Feel rather rubbish today  

Take care, Tish x


----------



## fat_cassy

I am going to start HPT's tomorrow 6dp 5dt. 
If you had asked me yesterday I would have said no way - but today I woke up No pain. No pee. No nothing.
Trying to stay positive though as HCG will only start tomorrow on day 6. will keep you updated


----------



## Peppermint76

Good luck testing tomorrow Fat cassy  sending massive positive vibes   

Tish I hope you feel better tomorrow  

My scan went ok I have lots of follies growing which the nurse said is more unusual with a natural cycle and at the moment there are a few that are 10mm but no dominant one so she said it will be a good few days till I'm ready for ovulation, I'm now not in on wed but booked in for another scan Friday when fingers crossed I will be ready for the trigger shot  My lining was something like 7.9mm today so hopefully that will keep thickening up too! Xx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi all,

Sorry I'm only on iPhone do can't do personals too hard to scroll through! 

Had a horrific day today. My brother and sister in law came round and announced to the family they were pregnant. First month of trying only just come off the pill a week before only did it once etc etc. I said yay then I cried my eyes out and had to leave. I've sobbed all day over the unfairness of it and then been so angry at myself for not being happy for them. 

Just completely floored me. I've put even more pressure on myself for this cycle now and I just feel like some point soon I'm going to snap. 

Sorry for such a downer but I know you guys will understand. Xxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Oh Sarah that sucks


----------



## Ironmummy

Sarah, don't be so hard on yourself, it's might be partly a hormonal reaction as well if you have just started the meds, and what you have felt is perfectly normal in the situation.  I don't know if they knew where you were at in your cycles but perhaps they could have been a bit more sensitive as well.  I remember my first set of meds really messed me up - when my first IUI cycle failed, I had been so convinced it was going to work that I was utterly devastated and cried for days like it was the end of the world (totally unlike me). Try and keep focussed on yourself, relax and don't worry about what others are doing.  It's not really the same but I have friends around me getting pregnant left right and centre on baby no 2 or 3. Most at the drop of a hat and all around the time I miscarried or later.  It does seem so unfair how some people are able to get pregnant so easily and others aren't but don't let it eat you up.  Fingers crossed for you this cycle x


----------



## MrsJoC

Awww Sarah, sorry you are having to go through this as well as this crappy treatment  I'm going through exactly the same, 1 week after I made the call to my clinic to start my FET my youngest Sister announced she was 9 weeks pregnant. 1st grandchild and great grandchild for the family, since then I have decided not to tell anyone, friends or family about me this time, but it completely sucks. Every fresh cycle that I've gone through I've had a best friend or close work colleague announce their big news, you almost feel like they are doing it on purpose but that's just what's in my head, it's flipping horrible.

That's why it's great to be here where only we all know exactly what it feels like to be going through this. Hopefully it's our turn this time and we can give our new nieces/nephews a little cousin to play with  xx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Thanks everyone,

I knew you'd understand. They didn't know we had gone again with treatment and thought we were waiting to swap clinics which is where we were the last time we saw them. We'd decided not to tell them we were going ahead with this cycle as we thought they might be trying or starting to try this month. I was also finding it really hard telling family each time it failed. I don't know if them knowing it wasn't going well for us and we'd had to swap to meds this cycle would have made them tell us any differently. 

All I know is I feel lousy and I got such little sympathy from my mum (who like them just always managed to get pregnant even when she wasn't trying, so has no clue what this feels like) I just needed people that understood. 

Thank you x


----------



## Peppermint76

Sarah I'm sorry hun it is truly crap,  when I was about to do my FET cycle from which my DD was born three people (my cousin who is one of my best friends, my sister in law and a close family friend) all fell pregnant and I thought well that's it! That's three in a row mine will be a negative  Crazy logic I know and I felt a lot more pressure all of a sudden on me for that cycle but thankfully it ended in a BFP and fingers crossed you will be following in your sister in laws footsteps    Take it easy Sarah xx


----------



## LynnT

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I just drop in! I'm currently on day 13 Buserelin spray with my baseline scan next Monday! Got 4 day 6 frosties on ice and absolutely everything crossed for a BFP this time! 

Finding that this cycle has been the hardest yet so just looking for some chat from others going through the same!

Best of luck to everyone on here going through their own journeys x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls,


Jo, I hope af has shown up for you? When do you have your next scan?

Sarah, I read your diary earlier and sat   the entry was so heartfelt and had every empathy for you lovely lady     I really hope you get your much deserved happy ending, I really do      

Fat _cassy, how are you feeling today? Did you decide to test early?    

Tish, how are you coping? Have you had any more symptoms?     Hope you're feeling better today  

Chellelauz, wishing you the best of luck with this cycle. I hope all goes well for you   

Snowball, how are you getting on?

Peppermint, sounds like things are going in the right direction hun. Hope you'll find out more about transfer on Friday    

Ironmummy, I really hope tomorrow's scan goes well and transfer can happen before 14th. Keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Ithom1982, I hope your bl scan goes well on Monday and wishing you the best of luck with this cycle  

Oonagh, how are you finding the 2ww? Sending more     to you

Betsy, have been thinking about you cycle buddy! Hope you're coping ok with the 2ww hun...sending more    your way


Afm, I'm struggling a bit. I think this 2ww seems to be dragging longer than any other I've had....I'd forgotten just how hard it is  
I woke with a thumping headache this morning and have felt sick pretty much all day too. Think it's probably down to all the hormones  
I'm 7dp5dt And Sunday seems ages away......but am still enjoying the fact there's still hope!?

Love and luck to you all lovelies,

Hannah xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all ok?

Sarahdonkey - my heart goes out to you, it's just sod's law that someone from your nearest and dearest will announce they are pregnant while you are going through treatment. Life isn't fair and unfortunately we can't all be fertility goddesses   . Mine and my fiance's best friends are married and had completed their family, after 2 years of us TTC they both called us on our mobiles one night to announce they were unexpectedly pregnant....again! Some people have all the luck. Our time will come Sarah, it's just some of us have to work that little bit harder for it x

Fatcassy - HPT tomorrow - eek! Best of luck with it, you are braver than me. 

AFM - I'm 8DP5DT today , on this day during my last cycle I started spotting so I'm on constant knicker-watch. Not brave enough to test yet as I officially have 6 days to go yet!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Guest

Hi Hannah
This 2WW is doing my head in and yes I too had forgotten how hard it is. Think I'm finding it harder than my last cycle  
I've given up trying to take any notice of my symptoms as it's just getting my hopes up, the only good thing is that I don't have a headache which I always get when AF is imminent. Was sure I could see a very light smear of pink when I wiped yesterday but then nothing else at all - believe me I looked!!!

How are you feeling? It's nice being in the PUPO bubble for now, are you thinking of testing early? x


----------



## hannahDMP

Tish, as sad as it is, I'm glad somebody can identify with how I'm feeling     Have just sat down with a cup of decaff in the garden! Trying to forget about it for 5 mins  
I'm getting fed up with symptom spotting too, I'm so aware of every little niggle and it's very waring after a while.
I don't want to test early, prefer to be in the bubble. But all too soon, reality will take over and Ill have to test!!?
Are you considering testing early at all?

    

Hannah xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Peppermint good news on your scan!

Hannah, Tish and ladies on 2ww hope you're ok!

Sorry it's a quick one from me...I tested today 9dp5dt with a frer and it was BFN.  I don't have AF yet but expecting it imminently.  OTD is Friday, so I'll test again then but think this cycle's very likely over for me (same as last failed cycle).

Babydust to all  

Betsy x


----------



## MrsJoC

Hannah no AF still hasn't shown up   I'm bloated, boobs are sore as hell, full of spots and have felt like AF is about to show up for the past week! My scan appointment has been cancelled and will be rearranged when AF shows up, so frustrating. Are you holding off from testing early?!


----------



## Peppermint76

Betsy I'm am so sorry hun about your BFN. I will keep everything crossed the result changes by Fri


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hannah - yes I'm thinking of testing early, last cycle (fresh) my OTD was 10DPT, tomorrow is 9DP5DT for me so if AF doesn't show I think by Fri I will test.

Mrs JoC - Hope AF turns up soon for you.

Betsy - sorry about your BFN, sending you   x

Tish x


----------



## Fowler M

I'll be doing my first fet within a week or so.  Had two 5 day embryos from my fresh cycle back in Oct. 2012.  Was pregnant with twins and water broke with one of the girls at 17 w 5 d, delivered her at 18 w 5d.  Her sister was delivered at 31 w and 3d, 9 weeks in the NICU but doing awesome.  Super nervous/scared about this fet.  Not sure we will be able to try again if this one doesn't work or I m/c.  I have 9 frozen but I think are only transferring one.  Has anyone already did a successful fet with a child (mine is a year now) at home?  Worried about lifting her.


----------



## fat_cassy

Well today I am 6dp 5dt and FRER with FMU was BFN. So from previous cycles and my body I know it's all over for us.

But of a shame as this was our "lucky" last one and will not be doing another round of IVF to get anymore embies.

We have been at this TTC game for so long I dont know what to do with myself.

Bloods on Sunday - 4 days away, but I can hear the Fat Lady Singing.

I will keep testing but I am strangely at peace with the results.


----------



## hannahDMP

Betsy, I'm so very sorry to read this      
Do you think maybe it's too early still? I really hope things change by otd,   . Thinking of you x x

Jo, I really hope af arrives soon. How frustrating? She seems to have an uncanny knack of messing about during treatment   
I've got no inclination to test early. The thought of it makes me feel sick   Just keeping everything crossed.    

Tish, keeping everything crossed for you...Will check in to see how you're doing     

Fowler M, I can understand your worries, but I really hope all goes well for you on this cycle   
I have an 18 month daughter from my first fet and Ive been picking her up, it's difficult not to when they come running to you for comfort. Im not overly worried, just try and use my common sense I guess.

I'm lay in bed, so tired tonight. Hoping to get some rest, but bet my head starts racing when we turn out the light  

Night, Hannah xxx

Fat_classy, I've just read your post. I'm sorry to read your news    
I hope that things change by otd. Each cycle is different. 
This IF is a cruel, cruel thing. I'm   your result changes by Sunday x x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Thanks guys for all your kind words. It's helped so much. 

Fat cassey and Betsy I'm hoping wishing and praying that those results are wrong and it's just too early for you. I know exactly how you feel though I did the same last cycle too. 

No AF for me yet. Get loads of EWCM still which is freaking me out and making think that ovulation is happening now and I should have just waited for it instead of swapping to meds! Really hoping this doesn't mean AF is still another 2 weeks away. 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Fat cassy it is still really early, I hope your wrong about your feeling   

Sending more positive vibes to you too Betsy   

Hannah when is your OTD? good luck hun   

Fowler good luck for this cycle I hope you have a strong embryo  

Sarah good luck hun xx

Brown candy how are you getting on?

AFM I have started getting a head cold and cough, so trying to take it easy it shift by next week


----------



## Ironmummy

Just back from the docs.  Day 15 today and my largest egg is 14mm and lining is only 6.5mm so still some way to go (need to be 20 and over 8!), unfortunately I needed to be ready today to be able to do the FET before the docs goes away.  So i have been given some injections to delay ovulation until 11th or 12th and can then do transfer on 19th if I am lucky.  Go back on saturday for another scan to see how things are but to be honest not holding my breath that its going to happen this month.  

Fat Cassy and Betsey, got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls,

Sarah, any sign of af yet hun? 

Peppermint, hope you feel better soon   
My otd is 11th (Sun) and don't see us testing before  

Ironmummy, I really hope all is set for 19th    
Hope Saturday's scan is positive too  

Tish, how are you today?

Betsy and fat_cassy, am still     that come otd things have changed     


Afm, 8dp5dt and haven't felt too well today. Lots of cramping all morning. Different to af cramps, sharp and uncomfortable. After lunch, I started to feel really nauseous so had to stop what I was doing and found myself on ff - oops!!
I still don't know what to think 

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening All,
Hope you are all doing ok this evening?

Fowler - best of luck for your cycle  

Fat Cassy - sending you big   x

Ironmummy - sometimes these things can surprise you, keeping everything crossed for you for Saturday.

Hannah - Hi! - I'm ok thanks for asking, very achey tummy and backache by lunchtime at work but eases once I'm home and resting. How's your cramps this evening? Only 4 sleeps to go 'til your OTD!!!

AFM - 9DP5DT today, i've been on knicker-watch all day, had a weird stitch-like pain all day until I sat down and now it's gone. I'm petrified of AF turning up! I still don't test for another 5 days, but or last cycle was only a 10 day wait. 

Can anyone tell me if you have had to wait longer for OTD on a frozen cycle than a fresh cycle? I had a 10 day OTD on my fresh cycle but a 14 day OTD on this frozen cycle. I'm not sure why and can only deduce it's because this is a frozen cycle.  

Take care, Tish x


----------



## MrsJoC

Betsy & Fat_Cassy - hoping and keeping everything crossed for the both of you      

Hannah & Tish - You are hanging in there girls, take it easy 

Hello to everyone else

AF finally here! Bloods appointment scheduled for Friday and I will also find out dates for my scan and expected ET


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi all

I don't really post on this thread but read time to time.

Just wanted to respond to Tish regarding the 2ww. My clinic always have the otd 14 days from transfer. With my fresh I tested 11dp3dt and with my FET 8dp6dt which fortunately it was a BFP.

I'm not sure why some clinics have such long waiting times to test. If your 9dp5dt I think you'd get an accurate result.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Trin Trin

Oops I meant 14 days from collection!'


----------



## fat_cassy

Well 7dp 5dt and HPT is so negative its not funny - not looking good. Keep hoping to see a squinty line but nothing.  

Sucks big time but no one said getting pregnant was easy.


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all ok today?

Trin Trin - Thanks for your reply I'm thinking that I could maybe test now but I'm scared to   I will test tomorrow as I've missed my first wee's of the day now - been awake since 4 this morning   worrying about work stuff so my head wasn't quite with me!

Fatcassy - So sorry about your BFN huni wish I could wave a magic wand and all of us lovely ladies would be pregnant, take care, sending big   x 

MrsJoC - Happy AF finally turned up for you, how exciting to be getting some dates for treatment, another step closer x

AFM - Well I have made it to 10DP5DT - woohoo! Last (fresh) cycle I started spotting at 8DPT so I'm feeling like this is a bit of an accomplishment   

Take care, Tishx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hello all, 

May i join? 

I think I'll be quite late to this thread, but there doesn't seem to be a June one just yet so i'll just have to cling on if I may!

Just had my scan at Guys today and after a bit of an alarming one last week where they saw fluid, they've now given me the all clear for ET next week Wed.  We only have 1 embie baby so let's hope she (i think it's a she) defrosts ok.

It's been an awful time for us (see sig) and without intending to be all woe is me, this is my chance to turn things around and have our family.

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening girls,

Just a quick one,

Tish, how are you doing hun? So pleased you've come so far on this cycle. Have been thinking about you and wondering if you'd braved a test yet? You did mention testing Friday?? If you do, am wishing you all the luck in the world lovely lady          

Jo, yay! Glad af is finally here. At least now, you'll get some definite dates in place and that'll help the time pass quicker. Hope your bloods go well tomorrow.

Fat_cassy, am still keeping my fingers crossed for you     thinking about you

Hi and welcome scaredy_cat. On reading your signature, I swallowed really hard. I am so very sorry for your loss.
I really hope you have a successful fet, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you lady      

Peppermint, Brown _candy, Snowball, Ironmummy, Sarah, Fowler M and all who are fet-ing at the moment - hope you're all getting on ok 


Arm, 9dp5dt and still hanging in there. Getting more scared and nervous as the time gets nearer.....

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Snowball73

Evening Ladies,

Been a few days since my last sign on. Just trying to be a laid back as I can this time around. 

After reading the past threads, sound like some of you are having a rough week. I hope and pray for you all there is light at the end of the tunnel  

Well I'm at the hosp for my scan in the morn. I hope my lining is good, it was last time (11mm) then another appt for acupuncture tomorrow night. 

Scaredy_cat my heart goes out to you! My fingers are crossed for you. X

Hannah & Tish, Not long now - deep breaths x

Sarah, hang in there and keep positive.  

Betsy, so nice that your positive for everyone else. Hope a bit rubs off back to you  

Sorry for not mentioning you all. 

Night all

Snowball. Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

8dp 5dt brought every pregnancy test brand available tested on FMU and all NEG.

*insert loads of swear words*  

Just waiting for clinic to call me


----------



## Brown-candy

Evening ladies!

Am sorry can't do personals now as am typing with a phone and can't scroll up and down much.

I went for my baseline scan today and the nurse announced that it was thin and nice at 4.2mm so I can start my progynova tabs today.
The fibroids in there are up to 5 but was quite relieved when she said that non has gotten in the way and not close to my lining so no cause for alarm.

Next scan is on the 20th. She also mentioned that I have 60% chances of being successful. So keeping everything crossed for me she said. 

Back tomorrow for another session of acupuncture when am back from my night shift in the morning.

I must mention here Scardy-cat that am so sorry for your loss it's so painful. I pray that this cycle brings you goodnews.


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me, it's OTD 12dp5dt and it's another BFN.  After two failed cycles this year I'm having a break from tx now, can't really afford more at the moment.

I wish you all the best of luck, Hannah, Tish, Oonagh and others testing this weekend good luck!!

Betsy x


----------



## hannahDMP

Betsy       I'm so sorry lovely lady.
Will be thinking of you today.

I wish you every success if you decide to have future treatment, I really do.
Hug that gorgeous daughter of yours and enjoy her, she looks a real beauty! I can understand your headspace though and as I say, I wish you well in the future xxxxx

Fat_cassy, I am so sorry for you too hun       Hug your gorgeous girl. I do understand your hurt, I feel so sick about testing on Sunday. Trying to grip onto any hope.
Equally if you decide further treatment is for you, I wish you every success. Thinking of you both today xxxxx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies *Hannah*, *Snowball*, *Brown candy* 

My little girl was a fighter & so am I, so here's hoping! 

I'm thinking of trying acupuncture myself actually, not ever done it before - how does it work generally? Could i pick it up now? My ET is next Wed.

Started the Cyclogest today - god I hate those. With all the bigger problems in the world, it's probably quite petty to hate these little innocuous bullets so much but my god I HATE them.

*Betsy* - I don't know you, but I'm so sorry to hear your news. xx

*Brown candy* - Glad that you can move ahead - well done!

*Snowball* - Good luck for scan this morning!

*Hannah* - When is testing day? Will keep all limbs crossed x

 to all x


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies 


Betsy I'm so sorry it's a BFN  

Fat cassy  

Hannah sending lots of positive vibes 

Welcome scaredy cat and wishing you all the best for next wed   

Brown candy well done, I like those odds  

I had my scan today and my lining is 10.7 the dominant follie is 16.5 (but not needed) to I'm doing my trigger shot tonight at 8pm, (which is safely in the fridge)
Then my frozen embryo transfer is booked in for next fri!!


----------



## harebrain

Hi ladies, 
A bit late joining this thread, I've just started medicated Fet, had my triptorellin injection on friday, am due a period on the 13th, so not long to go til i get the tablets and the lovely cyclogest   , i am also trying low level steroids this time. 
We are currently still discussing number of embies to put back, we have 9 blasts to defrost, i think we are leaning towards 2. 
Nice to see some familiar names  

Laura


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi lovely ladies,

Been such a busy week haven't had chance to sign on. Welcome harebrain! I'm on a medicate cycle at the moment on day 9 of injections. 

Peppermint that's so great Hun! Everything crossed for transfer day. 

Welcome scary cat I was choked reading your sig wishing you all the best of luck. 

Betsy and fat cassy I'm so so sorry xxxx

Brown candy those odds are amazing fingers crossed.

Tish and Hannah your doing so well!! Everything x for bfp! 

Snowball hope that scan went ok! 

Sorry anyone I've missed trying to scroll and write on my iPad! 

Xxxxx  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah donkey

Forgot to say hats going on with me! Lol 

No AF just bloody typical when you actually want it to show up its no where to be seen! Had more EWCM but then it stopped. Boobs have been sore today which they usually are before AF so here's hoping? Going to have to email the clinic though to check what I do if no period is there any point me going in for baseline?! 

X


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Snowball - how did your scan go this morning?

Browncandy - congrats on your thin lining, onto the next stage for you now, best wishes!

Betsy & Fat Cassy - so sorry about your BFN's, sending big  .

ScaredyCat - wow transfer next week, how exciting and well done on getting this far!

Welcome hairbrain - best wishes for your cycle.

Sarah Donkey & Hannah - I'm doing ok thanks for asking, I hope AF turns up for you soon Sarah, Hannah - are you hanging in there? Are you tempted to test yet>

AFM - I was going to test this morning but I had a little pale pink spotting last night and thought it was game over. My heart fell through the floor. Today, no sign of anything. God why does it do this to us? I'm 11DP5DT today so I suppose I will just have to wait and see what happens over the weekend.
Wishing you all a lovely weekend, take care, Tish x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all ok?
Just a quick one - BFP for us this morning, 12DP5DT can't believe it!
Will post properly after work x


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations tish!


----------



## hannahDMP

Tish!!!

Congratulations hun, I'm over the moon for you!!!

     

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys!
I have been to work and started spotting, hopefully it's just breakthrough bleeding as I've not had any since then. I've taken a few days off, this week has been very stressful at work.

Hannah - how are you doing? Isn't it OTD for you tomorrow?

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Ironmummy

Congrats Tish, that's excellent news  

Looks like there are a few of us doing FET in the next week or so.  Fingers crossed! I had my scan today, lining 8.5mm, follicle 20.4mm so have been given two more shots or cerotide to suppress ovulation. Trigger shot planned for monday, then transfer scheduled for 19th.  Breathing a sign of relief that we've managed to make it happen unless I manage to ovulate between now and monday. 

Fatcassy and Betsy, I'm sorry it didn't work out this time.  I wish we could wave magic wands to make everything all right.  

Scaredy cat  - you sound like a really strong person and I really hope things work out for you, you deserve it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Just a little heart warming story for you - a friend of mine who was 41 did IVF, managed to get 3 eggs collected but they didn't survive the fertilisation. She was told not to bother trying again. I mentioned to her that I had met someone in the same boat who's sister donated eggs and she was able to have 2 kids so she decided to try this.  My friend's sister (who was 40 at the time) went through IVF to donate her eggs.  My friend (who lives in italy) had to fly to UK for the egg transfer (that's where her sister was) and now she has beautiful identical twin girls. So sometimes things work out, maybe not quite the way you intended but they allow you to fulfil your dream. So wishing everyone luck


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
What a lovely story Ironmummy - gives us all hope, fingers crossed you don't ovulate over the weekend, take care x


----------



## Brown-candy

Fatcassy and Betsy so sorry this cycle played up   

Tish whoops whoops whoops congrats on ur double lines. Am so happy for you.


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning ladies, 
Just a super quick one from me...

This morning we tested and got our   

We are absolutely elated    

Thank you so much for your support and I will be   for every single one of you through your treatment       will be following your stories.

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah!

I knew you would!!! That's amazing news, congratulation to you, so happy  

xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Sorry just catching up congratulations to you too Tish!!!  

What a lovely morning this has been seeing the BFP's  

xx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
hannah - whoop, whoop BFP - Can't believe you waited until your actual OTD - well done, many congratulations! I still can't believe it either and keep looking at my test. Bloods at the clinic for me tomorrow so actually looking forward to a blood test for once. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well?

Take care, Tish x


----------



## KnF

Good afternoon ladies,

I'm happy to read lots of positive news on the FET.  

I'm wondering if anyone tested 2days earlier than OTD, got a BFN, ended up getting a BFP OTD?
That's what I'm hoping for.  My test date is 13/5/14 and for the first time I tested early....getting a BFN.


----------



## Peppermint76

Hannah and Tish I am really pleased for you both getting your  

Knf quite a few people test early and get a BFN and go on to have a BFP on test day, good luck  

I hope everyone else is doing well? Xx


----------



## KnF

Peppermint76  Thank you for your words of positivity! x


----------



## Sarah donkey

OMG!!! Tish and Hannah!!!!!!!

I'm so so pleased for you guys!!!!!!!!!!! Anything you guys feel you did differently this time?!?! 

Iron mummy so glad you managed to get your timings sorted! 

No AF for me still!!! Emailed clinic yesterday to ask whether I should go in on Tuesday for baseline and they said yes let's have an see what's going on in there. Can't believe it, the one flipping time you actually want or need it! 

Ah well just got to see how it goes on Tuesday xxx


----------



## Snowball73

*Hannah & Tish, *big big congratulations to you both. So happy for you guys!!

AFM. My acupuncture went well on Friday. Felt very very relaxed on Friday night. I also had my scan too which measured 8.1mm - my consultant and the clinic seem happy with it, but just as a precaution I'm now on estrogen patches along side my tablets. Also started on the lovey bum bullets  so countdown really starts now.

Transfer this Friday. Can't believe it's almost here 

Night and good vibes to all. Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Snowball your due ET the same day as me  good luck hun xx

Sarah I hope your AF comes soon


----------



## Sarah donkey

Good luck for Friday you too!!!! 

Feel like mines years away!!! I'll need to move onto a June group at this rate!!!


----------



## Snowball73

PEPPERMINT.  I will keep track of your posts. Good luck Hun. Xx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all ok this morning?

Snowball & Peppermint - well done on getting this far, how exciting - transfer on Friday, best of luck!

Sarah Donkey - don't think I did anything different this time huni, although I think not having EC this time round helped loads as I was admitted to hospital in agony and given Morphine. It was awful, so maybe the trauma of that meant it probably wasn't the best environment for a little blast to get comfortable. Hope your AF turns up soon - has your clinic mentioned anything about giving you tablets to bring on AF at all. Not sure what they are but this happened to me first time round and my clinic said they could give tablets to bring on AF. 

Well it's my official OTD today (and my birthday!) and still a BFP. I have my bloods at the clinic this morning so fingers crossed they are good levels.

Hope the rest of you are doing well, take care, Tish x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Thanks for the well wishes 

Ironmummy, good luck with the trigger shot today  
Hope all goes to plan for you.

Gemma, how are you feeling hun? Has the news of twins sunk in yet? 

Tish, Happy Birthday! What a lovely early birthday present you received 

KnF, I really hope tomorrow's test goes ok. We are given otd for a reason....I really hope things change   

Sarah, I can't believe af still hasn't turned up?? I hope the scan goes well tomorrow    
I didn't do anything different this cycle, just tried to rest plenty when I could and sleep - very underestimated how important that is in all this. It's difficult switching off sometimes though!

Snowball and Peppermint, really good luck for et on Friday. Sending lots of sticky     to you both.


Afm, the news is slowly sinking in. I can't believe how truly blessed we've been  
I've got a blood test this morning to check my iron levels as they were low prior to starting treatment and have been on iron supplements for 8 weeks, so hopefully things have improved now. 

Love to all, Hannah xxxxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah,

No it really hasn't, feels like some crazy dream at the minute.  We did some rough workings out last night what we need and prices etc and we are up to £2000 already   Feel so tired today and the nausea gets me from around 3pm, only been sick a few times and that's been at night (touch wood lol!)

How are you feeling?

Tish - Good luck today for your bloods.

xx


----------



## KnF

Peppermint & Snowball,     for Friday!

Hannah, thank you & wishing you the best!

x


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi!

Thanks for the luck Hannah, it seemed to work.   I had a scan and fortunately had not ovulated so had the trigger shot done today. FET planned for Monday 19th. Praying it works, this time  .  I don't want to have to move back to the UK and then have to come back here for another FET especially with a 16month in tow (haven't really got anyone to leave her with in the UK).

Congrats to all those BFPs and good luck to the FETs this week.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Peppermint76

Good luck for FET on Monday ironmummy


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon ladies,
Ironmummy - whoop, whoop another step closer, best of luck for your transfer!

Gemmadobson - wow, didn't realise you were expecting twins - congratulations! It's a huge expense isn't it? but they will be fine with the basics along with a lot of love and cuddles, and they will have each other for company and amusement  

Hannah - how did you get on with your bloods?

AFM - my bloods came back at 640 (at 4 wks and 5days) so we are chuffed. Scan in 2 weeks - eek!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok today?
Take care, Tish x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon,

Gemma, I guess there is more expense involved but hopefully you can get some bargains. Ebay or local buy/sell groups locally or on ** have really good deals on either new or nearly new things. You'll get twice the amount of cuddles and kisses as they grow. So happy for you 

Ironmummy, glad the scan went well  hopefully the transfer will too    

Tish, those beta numbers sound good 
My bloods went ok thanks. Unfortunately, my clinic don't offer beta bloods but I rang and told them our result this morning and we've got our first scan booked for 30th May! 

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi Hannah/Tish,

Tish - Thanks, I made the mistake with my DD who is now 7 of buying everything from Next when she was a baby, why?! 2 minutes she was in the outfits, this time im going to stick to supermarkets and Primark - they have some lovely little things in there for them.  They wont be identical so I will dress them different so they keep their own identity.  So happy your bloods results were good.

The wait for your scan is worse than the 2WW, i'll keep popping on to see how your both doing but im sure over the next few weeks i'll be seeing you on the pregnancy boards too 

Lots of love
xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hello all,

ET day for me tomorrow, have taken the day off, booked in both a Pre & Post ET acupuncture. Very unlike me, but what the hey, can't do any harm!

Tonight I should be getting an early night but I know all I'll do is lie awake googling endlessly so instead I'm going out after work with a friend for Chinese and then watching Charlie & the choc factory so by the time i get in, i'll be happy and full and singing to myself.

*Gemma* - Wow, that's awesome! Well done, happy growing twinnies.


----------



## Peppermint76

Scaredy cat good luck for tomorrow  

Hannah, Tish and Gemma I hope you ladies are all doing well! Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Thanks for your well wishes ladies x

Scaredycat - congratulations on getting to transfer, best of luck for tomorrow, how exciting!

Gemmadobson - I agree, we have a loft full of stuff passed down to us for our baby and I used to be a childminder so have kept a lot of that stuff too. My friend and I counted up how many babies the moses basket has slept and we got to 6! No point in spending a fortune for something that they will use for a few months. I have found the board for 'waiting for early scans' this morning and saw your posts on there so will pick up with you there huni when I pluck up the courage to post  

Tish x


----------



## mjnbr82

Hi! I had my FET yesterday using two 5 day Blasts. Day 1 of the 2WW and I'm already going a bit loopy ha ha - gonna be the longest fortnight ever!! Just saying hi and good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Good luck on the wait *Mjnbr82*!

I have a question ladies - if my embie baby fails to defrost tomorrow, I know that i'm meant to cease all medication immediately. How long does it take (in your experience) to start regular cycles again?

I want to be prepared so that if the defrosting fails, then I want to talk to them about when I can start again - this time it'll be full blown IVF though. Gah.


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies I am jumping on the band wagon here, scaredy cat is it a natural or medicated cycle your doing? In my experience, the prostap injection pre ET mucked my cycle up after a failed fet and 10 weeks without an AF, I was put on a weeks course of tablets to bring AF on, but this isn't the case for everyone. Stay positive for your thaw, and best wishes xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Thanks *Naddie* - it's a medicated cycle!

I'm hoping for a good thaw, but I tend to get a bit flummoxed when I get to Guys and I don't think to ask the questions I need to!


----------



## Guest

Scaredycat - my clinic says to have 3 normal cycles in between treatment cycles x


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi ladies,

Gemma fish and Hannah so pleased of you all glad your all doing well. 

It was a disaster for me today. 3 very large cysts were seen 2 on right ovary and 1 on left. Lining was 5.4 but they said if e strongmen levels were low we could continue. 

Estrogen levels came back at a dangerously high 5000! I've been told to stop drugs immediately. Ovaries are very swollen and I'm in quite a bit of pain today. Bing given ovitrell to try and help with the cysts and try and bring on AF. 

So it's out for me probably won't be in a position to go for FET till June at the earliest:-( gutted feel like I'm never going to get there. Feels so far away from even getting to a transfer day. 

Hope everyone else has better luck! 

Xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Sarah I am absolutely gutted for you. I hope the pain has eased and you get to try again soon when it is safe to do so. Good luck hunni  

Good luck mjnbr82 sending lots of sticky vibes


----------



## gemmadobson

Sarah im gutted for you, cant imagine how you must be feeling   xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, im kind of hovering in between boards at the mo but popping on still to see how everyone is doing.

Tish hope your not suffering too much yet with symptoms, I had a huge bleed yesterday and got rushed to A&E, thought it was all over but all is well and 2 strong heartbeats.  I have some blood in my uterus they don't really know why but  it could be a tare? Rest for me for the next few days.

xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hi all, quick update.

Et went well, embryo defrosted well and remained of good quality.

So now I'm relying on luck to be on my side for once! 

Gemma, hope you're feeling better. X

Sarah, guttered for you! Good luck for next Time xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Sarahdonkey - sending you big   huni I really hope that your pain eases soon. Hopefully you will be in a better position soon to try another cycle - don't give up!

Scaredycat - wow PUPO lady - congratulations and best of luck for your 2WW.

Gemmadobson - I'm hovering too! Sorry to hear that you have had a bleed, I've got everything crossed that your 2 little bubba's stay put. This all still feels weird at the moment for me and I'm struggling with staying positive and trusting that this baby will stay with me this time. Hope you feel better soon x

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok?
Tish x


----------



## Tra1975

Hi ladies  
I know I havnt been around for awhile but just want to say hi again and hope everything going good with everyone... Just wanted to chill for awhile and not worry about things..

Sarah.... Hope you ok, your pain will ease soon.... 

Scaredycat... Well done you on PUPO GOODLUCK  xx

And all the other girls hope all ends well  

AFM.... I'm back on the pessaries (urghhhhh) but hopefully get my little frosties on board on Friday, soooooo excited xx

Tracey xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning all,

Gemma, sorry to hear you had such a scare   but so pleased everything is ok with you and the twins. Make sure you rest plenty hun x

Scaredy_cat, so pleased et went well! Sending you plenty of sticky    

Mjnbr2, wishing you the best of luck with the 2ww...how are you feeling? When's otd?    

Tish, the wait for the first scan is really hard too isn't it? Sending   to you.

Sarah, I'm so sorry to read your news    
How are you feeling today? I really hope you can go ahead with fet in June. Keep us posted whatever happens.

Peppermint, Snowball and Tra,  wishing you the very best of luck with et tomorrow     will be thinking of you all.

Afm, we have our scan booked for 30th May and it really can't come soon enough!

Hannah xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies!

Just a very quick one to say congrats to Tish and Hannah, I cant remember if i said that already but there is no harm in saying again   am so happy for you two.

How is everyone getting on?

This frozen cycle seems like forever for me, it so long.
Am having pains around my left ovary as if its gonna pop out any mo, could it be side effect of progynova?My dosage was increased from one tab per day to 2 tabs per day. Is this a common symptom or is it something to worry about?

I also have headaches that does not want to go away. I started being very emotional since yesterday, crying over every little things like listening to songs 

I hope this all ends well for us


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick one - I'm freaking out!

I've had a bit of pinkish spotting earlier today and am wondering if it's maybe caused by the cyclogest pessaries? No pains , just a stitch-type niggle in right side of my groin. 

Is there any point calling the clinic tomorrow as I will only be 5wks +2 pregnant?

Tish x


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi Tish, 

My advice - go and see or call the clinic.  If something is wrong, it doesn't take long for the pink to become something more.  I gave birth prematurely to my daughter and the day before I lost the mucus plug had a very very pale pink discharge, almost unnoticeable so ignored it.  That was at 28 weeks.  Better for your piece of mind. 

Gemma, please take it easy!  I had a major bleed at 6 weeks with my daughter (originally carrying twins) and thought i had miscarried.  I didn't but 4 weeks later I lost one of the twins due to a subchrionic haematoma and they thought I would miscarry both so I ended up on 8 weeks bed rest.  

So from my experience, I would err on the side of caution.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Sarah, sorry to hear your news.  I had a very large cyst earlier this year after a miscarriage and had to wait 2 cycles for it to go (doc thought at one point surgery might be needed).  Fingers crossed they sort themselves out. 

Frosties in on monday.  Feeling apprehensive, mainly as with my history, even if I get pregnant I am not sure how long I will carry for. Doc says I have a high chance of another prem.  Will be wrapping myself in cotton wool this time.

Happy friday and have a good weekend


----------



## mjnbr82

Hi ladies, 
How are you all doing?
Thanks for the good luck wishes and sticky vibes. It helps so much to know we aren't alone going through this! Xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Morning girls  

Hannah thanks for good luck wishes.... And good luck to you too  

Ironmummy.... Good luck for Monday xx

Tish1979... Hope you ok....x

Browncandy... Hope you ok too x

And everyone else hope you's have a glorious happy day x

AFM.... I'm feeling a little nervous now, heading over to qe soon for my little frosties to come on board.. Xx sooooo excited at the same time xx

Speak soon 

Tracey xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Morning ladies,

Good luck for today *Tracey*! xx

*Tish *- Did you get to speak to clinic? What did they say?

*Brown-Candy* - It was the same for me and then it went away just before ET! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Snowball73

Morning Ladies. 

Just a quick one. Just waiting to go for transfer. Booked for lunch time today. Then straight to the airport and back home. Weather where we are pouring down. Can't wait to get back to some sunny weather!! 

Tra and Peppermint. Good luck for you also today with your transfers xx

Hello to everyone else xx Speak soon. Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

A quick update from me the clinic called and 1 of the three survived but it was our best one  it thawed at 90% and is regenerating. So my FET is at 1.30!  

Good luck snowball and Tra xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Exciting updates ladies!!! Wishing you all lots of luck, thinking of you       

Tish, have responded to you on the other thread - hope you get on ok at the doctors today      

Ironmummy, hope transfer goes well on Monday   


2 weeks until our scan and feeling hungry!

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girls  

Got me two little frosties on board.... how exciting and soooo emotional yet again..

Hope everyone's having a beautiful Friday xx

Tracey xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
How exciting Peppermint, Snowball & Tra - transfer day woohoo! Wishing you all a happy 2WW x

Thanks ladies for your responses, I've been to the clinic and have now got new progesterone - I've had terrible side effects from it and they think that's why I was spotting. They have done my bloods and they have gone up as they should so hopefully that's the panic over  . This is such an emotional rollercoaster, I was positive it was all over yesterday and now it's all ok again.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok and enjoying this lovely sunshine, take care
Tish x


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Tish* - oh that's good! Fingers crossed eh!

*Tra *- Well done, congratulations!

*Peppermint* - How'd it go? Glad your little fighting frostie is making it!

Meanwhile I've just been a bit naughty and bought gorgeous creams and serums online  What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Peppermint76

It all went smoothly and I am now PUPO with one snow baby, as I am doing natural cycle no cyclogest  for me but I was given another shot of hcg so no testing early as it could show up a false positive! 

Tracey congrats on being PUPO! Xx When is your test date?

Snowball have a safe flight, looking forward to your update xx

Mjnbr and scaredycat I hope your 2ww is going ok?  


Sticky vibes to us all   

Tish I'm glad your numbers have gone up on your bloods 

Hannah I hope the time goes quick till your scan  

Ironmummy good luck for Monday  

Browncandy I hope your ok? Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girls  

Peppermint.... Thanks and my test date is 30th May, when's yours  congrats to you too..

Tish and Scaredycat.... Thanks and hope your well  

Xxx take care everyone xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Tracey mine is the 28th but I have to do another hcg shot tomorrow so im hoping it is out of my system by test day! How are you feeling today? I have had lots of cramps since last night and a tiny bit of spotting.  Thank goodness the nurse had said to me yesterday I could get cramps and spotting for the catheter going up!


----------



## Snowball73

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well. On my phone so harder to do personals. 

Well got home at 9 last night after a 4 hour drive from the airport ( not me driving thank god). Everything went smoothly. Both embies defrosted really well. I could see them on the screen before they transfered them. One was a hatching blast and the other was an expanding blast. 

Not sure when my test date is as I can't find my paperwork!! Think it might still be over there!  

Thanks to everyone for the good luck wishes. 

Back to work Monday so hopefully time will fly (not). 

All have a lovely day. Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all 

Peppermint..... I'm ok, was up a few times during night with pains in my left side but just in the one spot, hope that's a good sign although I don't know when I should be feeling anything, I know last time round I didn't feel anything till my period came...

Hope you feeling ok xx

Snowball73... I'm going back to work Monday too,, I stayed off for 2 wks last time and I think I made myself worse by worrying and looking into things too much.. Hope you feeling ok too...

Have a good day everyone 

Tracey xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Snowball I'm glad you got home safe.

Good luck both of you for going back to work Monday. I went back to work later that day after ET my last cycle with DS. (I was an after school nanny) it helped to keep my mind occupied. I'm not working now so, will just keep myself busy xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations pupo ladies, Peppermint, Snowball and Tracey!! Sending plenty of sticky     your way.

Good luck for tomorrow Ironmummy     

Scaredy_cat, how are you feeling?

Mjnbr82, how are you getting on?

Brown_candy, sorry to hear you've been super emotional   it's little wonder
I hope the pain has eased now? Do you have a date for et?

Afm, going to enjoy the sunshine whilst it's here today 

H x


----------



## Peppermint76

Thanks Hannah, enjoy the sun and I hope all is going well with you?


----------



## scaredy_cat

Morning ladies, how are you all? Haven't really been on here which is quite good for me as I'm a wee bit OCD usually so I'm taking this as a sign that I'm chilling out about this whole fet thing a bit  

Gorgeous gorgeous day today and I'm feeling full of beans, so it's a day of spring cleaning! 

It's a week till OTD for me, here's hoping it flies xoxoxoxo


----------



## Ironmummy

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

FET went well this morning.  2 little frosties on board so taking it super easy for the next 24-36hrs.  DH wants to wrap me in cotton wool. Also had a blood test this morning to check hormone levels and they will let me know when to do the pregnancy test when they call me back later.  Start Clexane and Gestone injections today. Fun.

Am a little worried about lifting and carrying my 11kg daughter at the moment! But going to try and take the next two weeks easy.


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all  

Iron mummy ..... Wow you must of been up early this morning and congratulations on been PUPO, such an exciting feeling   

Hannah.... Thankyou and hope your doing well..

Scaredycat.... Hope you took it easy doing that spring clean...

Peppermint.....how you feeling 

AFM.... Feeling fine just a few niggles, but don't know if that has anything todo with the pessaries.. Think this 2ww is gonna drag, hope my little embies have snuggled in tight...

Have a great day everyone 

Tracey xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Iron Lady congrats on being PUPO! Rest up hun xx  

Tracey I have had a few pains too, but I'm not taking any pessaries. Hopefully it is a good sign!   

I hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## Ironmummy

Thanks Tracey and Peppermint!  Hope your embies are snuggled in tight.  Willing mine to do the same. 

I was up super early - my daughter woke me up at 3.30am and I couldn't get back to sleep.  I'm also in Hong Kong so we are 7 hours ahead of the UK so it was around midday my time when I posted.  

I've been looking at the internet and didn't realise you couldn't swim during the 2WW (cervix is partly open from procedure so high infection risk) and unfortunately we are away for a long weekend in Vietnam next week just before my 2WW is up.  Its sounds exotic but Vietnam is only 1.5hrs flight from HK so no different to people in UK going to Europe   but we are staying in a beach hotel in Hoi An. I'll just have to watch whilst my DH and DD enjoy the water whilst I sweat it out    never mind! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Looks like some gorgeous weather is being had in the UK, hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Peppermint76

Ironmummy the nurse at the clinic advised me not to go swimming for the first three months, if I do get pregnant  She said something about the chemicals in the water and also people's germs in the water xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Peppermint* - Oh wow, I'd never heard of that one! Shame, as I love swimming! Well not shame really, as getting a BFP would be much better.

I'm having twangs in my nether regions too - definitely had those last time as well, so here's hoping!

Well done *Ironmummy*! How is Hoi An? Are you having loads of gorgeous food?

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today 
x


----------



## Snowball73

Hi Ladies 

Hope every one is ok and looking after yourselves. 

Not sure if I'm feeling anything. Every little twitch and niggle you can't help but think something of it!!  I've been very bloated today but that's probably the progesterone.  Also been having some cramping over the weekend, like I said though trying to chill out. I've got another acupuncture session on Wednesday.  

Just had another progesterone injection tonight, normally my partner would do it but he is away with work so his dad did it as he used to be a nurse. Big mistake!!! It felt like he was drilling for oil!  I've got another one on Wednesday also with him (yikes).

I'll let you Wednesday if I'm an oil tycoon!!

Night all x


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all  

Snowball..... Ouchy, your injection sounded like it hurt..... How far on into your 2ww are you?? I'm the same every niggle n little pain I'm thinking and hoping its all good and them little embies are snuggling in tight...

Scaredycat....
Ironmummy.....
Peppermint.... How you's all feeling today?? Hope you's all well xx

Have a great day 

Tracey xx


----------



## Snowball73

Tracey

I had my transfer Friday. Same as you and peppermint. 

My OTD is next Wednesday, if I'm honest I'll probably test over the weekend. I have no patience at all!!

Speak soon. 

Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Arghhhhhhhh I see snowball.....   I get all lost off on here ha ha xx wish my OTD was next Wednesday!!!

How you feeling today?? My niggles are getting worse,, ouchy xx

Tracey xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies

I'm jealous snowball I have always tested early and was going to test over the weekend too until I had the HCG shot on ET and two days later. So it defiantly wouldn't be out of my system by then and I could get a false positive..... So Wednesday it is   

Tracey I'm not to bad so far started getting AF type pains from last night and today and still a few shooting pains.  

I hope we get lots and lots of BFPs next week  

A lovely lady from another thread had posted this, I have found it quite useful  xx



DAY 0  -  Egg Transfer (Day 5)
DAY 1  -  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
DAY 2  -  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
DAY 3  -  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining beginning implantation
DAY 4  -  Implantation continues
DAY 5  -  Implantation is complete, the cell that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
DAY 6  -  Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) starts to enter the blood stream
DAY 7  -  Fetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted
DAY 8  -  Fetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted
DAY 9  -  Levels of HCG are now high enough to be detected in pregnancy


----------



## Ironmummy

oh gosh, that's really useful.  Wish I had seen it earlier.  I'm on day 2 but have spent most of the day on my feet so hope the embies haven't fallen out!! I took it easy yesterday and ET day but decided its back to normal today (apart from exercise).  I've been marching the streets of HK doing errands and had a playdate this afternoon so was chasing after my daughter! 

However, I had a blood test this morning and my progesterone was 59 and Estradiol was 240 which apparently is good (no idea) and had a pregnyl (?hcg) shot so the earliest I can test apparently is thursday next week. But we are away and there is a public holiday on the following monday so I can home test on saturday and do the blood test on tuesday.  Lots of waiting.

I've been feeling super tired but looking at the peppermint's timeline I should still be feeling perfectly normal.  I've had some twitches in my lower abdomen so hopefully thats a sign of things happening.  Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Peppermint76

Ironmummy I had two day taking it easy before I had to get back into the swing of it! I'm sure your embies are safely up there   good luck 

I hope everyone else is doing ok?

How are you getting on Browncandy and  Carley?

How long is till you test mjnbr and scaredycat?


----------



## scaredy_cat

I'm getting bored with all this waiting - I'd really rather know either way. I'm ready for a family but after the trauma of last year, i'm really not ready to be pregnant (Have they not invented immaculate babies yet?). So i'm feeling very bleh and woe is me. And I can't even early test because I haven't any pregnancy tests and I promised DH I wouldn't. And every other time I've caved and done it but he made me promise as he said he needs to know the truth, no speculations half way through and I have to remember that I'm not the only one going through ups and downs.

Yesterday out of nothing more than boredom, I ate 2 entire packets of popcorn!  I would love to pretend it's some sort of craving but truthfully I was bored and frustrated! So mad at myself!

OTD is this Sunday, I wish it would hurry up & come. Ok so i just reread that and realised I sound like a sullen teenager having a strop. Totally mature.

*Ironmummy *- Here's hoping all the busy-ness makes the time fly for you! xx

*Peppermint* - One week to go!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies! 

Its been awhile I came in here, I've been a bit busy 

*Tish* how are you doing now, hope you are ok  

*Ironmummy * hope your lil embies are snuggling in well  

*Tra * thanks for asking   ur niggles are all good sign  

*Scaredy_cat* my pain went away after 4 days. Goodluck for Sunday  

*Snowball* congrats on being pupo but i have send  your way so that you wait till your OTD  

*Peppermint* Hope you are doing ok as you PUPO    

*Hannah* how are you? Started baby shopping yet?

*Afm* I went in for my scan yesterday to see how much the lining has grown from 4.2 on the baseline scan day. It turned out that it was 7.1 and I cannot go for ET anytime soon  as the nurse said they want it to be atleast 8.0 before any transfer can be done, so I have to carry on for another 1 week with my meds and am back for scan again next week Tuesday. This is praying all goes well. And just today, my nipples become sore  whats this one again? Hmmm, it seems like forever this FET. I had an acupuncture and hope to have another by this weekend.

I wish us all successful FET


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all  

Scaredycat....... I'm bored with all the waiting tooo, just hope everything all good in there xx  

Browncandy.... Thanks and I hope the niggles are all good signs too.... Havnt had any yesterday or this morning, it's all gone quiet in there,  which makes me think nothing's happening..
Hope you are ok and Tuesday will soon be here  

Hope everyone has a good day..

Tracey


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Its been ages since I posted...but have been reading!

Scaredy_cat, Tra, Peppermint, Snowball and Ironmummy, how are you all feeling? Hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much? Sending you all plenty of sticky     

Brown-candy, sorry to hear your lining is slow, but it sounds like it's coming the right way. It must be frustrating, but hopefully given another week, you'll have a date for transfer. Good luck hun    

Afm, am on the countdown for our scan...a week tomorrow.
I tested FMU with a CBD again this morning and the test read 3+ weeks, such a relief to see the figures going up!

Love Hannah xxxxx


----------



## Tra1975

Hannah... Congratulations so pleased for you, I can't believe how slow these 2 wks go and when everything is normal the weeks fly by xx did you get many pains or anything during 2ww, because I'm not feeling anything today, I'm thinking the worst xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Tra, I had some cramps throughout although there were quieter days when not a lot happened. The 2ww is mental torture, I can't believe how slowly time can go when all you want is to know what's what. I am          sooo hard for you lovely ladies. Hang in there, you're not alone and there's always somebody on here if you need to vent - it's about the hard times as well as the good.

Sending you a huge dose of sticky    

Love H xxx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Afternoon ladies,

*Hannah* - well done, glad things are on the up!

*Tra *- I feel nothing as well, I had some cramps yesterday but I have a feeling they were gas. 

*Brown candy* - Slow & steady wins the race, hope it's thickening well, albeit slowly.

Less than 3 days till I can test - can I hold out so long?

Last time I knew I was prego because my nipples had gone really dark (err sorry for TMI) but this time, nothing, zilch, nada.


----------



## Peppermint76

Hannah I have been reading your diary I am glad it is going well and the best of luck for you next scan  

Scaredycat I truly hope it works for you hun   

Browncandy I hope you get there soon 

Tracey I'm not feeling much going on today either, fingers crossed hun  

Snowball how are you? Xx


----------



## Tra1975

hi girls

How is everyone today  

Peppermint.... How you feeling today??

I still got my little pains in the same place, not all the time just every now and again   everything is all good xx

Tracey xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Tracey Impatient   I don't think I will last till OTD starting to go slightly crazy  Still a few niggles now and again. I hope all your pains are positive ones  

Good luck to everyone


----------



## scaredy_cat

Afternoon ladies, everyone looking forward to Bank holiday weekend?

I think I'm going to test one day early - tomorrow morning. I'm just feeling really down and if this is going to not work then I just need to know! I think DH will probably be up for that as my moping isn't helping anyone.

Mind you last year, I tested the evening before OTD and it was negative and the next morning it was positive, so maybe I'll never really learn!

*Tracey* - I have funny pains in my left hand side too and just in my groin near my leg but then I'm also concerned I've just pulled a muscle & it's not really not anything to do with cycling.

How're you doing *Peppermint*?


----------



## Snowball73

Hi Ladies. 

Sorry not been on for a few days.  I've been tooing and froing between this thread and Reprofit site. Just found out that one of the ladies on there who was I was chatting to in the reception area before transfer had just tested positive. 

So I think I will do a test tomorrow!! 

I hope all you ladies are doing ok. I agree it is mental torture.  

My last couple of days Ive Been very light headed and quite tired too. Hopefully all symptoms. 

Is anyone else's testing over the weekend? 

Finger crossed to all. Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Eeeeeee peppermint I know exactly what you mean but after last time me poas made me go even more   crazy xx let me know when and if you do, I can't believe it's only been a week since ET, feels like a lifetime  

Scaredycat...... That's soooooo weird coz that's where my pains are   I thought I was just making it up lol, as you kno, all this makes you feel like we going crazy   

Snowball...... GOODLUCK  for tomorrow if you do your test   

Tracey xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Tracey *- That is random! I thought it was completely unconnected?

Perhaps its a result of all that progesterone as I reckon that makes our insides really messed up!


----------



## Tra1975

yip think it could have something todo with them horrible pessaries but really hope and   it's all good for us xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Snowball and scaredycat good luck tomorrow I'm excited for you both!!  

Tracey I think I'm going to test Monday though if it a positive I need to keep testing each day to see if it gets darker (if it gets lighter it is just the trigger shot causing the positive) I would rather do that than just have my AF show up and it is game over. Crazy I know  Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Peppermint...   I know exactly what you mean, coz now I'm thinking the same but I may at least get to Tuesday lol xx


----------



## Ironmummy

Morning,

Hope everyone is doing well.

*Snowball*, I'm in the same boat as you, feeing tired and light headed and not my normal self, and sometimes a bit breathless so hoping these are good signs. I've also been getting some twinges and muscle cramping in my abdomen which i had last time and could be my uterus. Here's hoping!

My 2WW has been going ok as I have been busy running round getting organised for our move in July, its still dragging but I don't have much time to think about it. Apparently I can do a home test a week today (saturday - as we are away, I can't blood test on thursday), so I will be taking a couple of home tests with me to Vietnam! Then do my blood tests on the tuesday (as monday is a public holiday).

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Peppermint76

Hi ladies unfortunately it's not good  news here. My AF showed up this morning and I dod a test and it was a   I will pop back on to see how you are all doing amd wishing all lots and lots of luck   xxxx


----------



## Tra1975

Morning all  

Ohhhh noooo peppermint.... I'm so so sorry, big big    coming your way xx I really do feel for you and kno exactly how ya feeling xx

Take it easy hunny xx

Tracey xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hi all, so OTD is officially tomorrow morning but I used a first response today and it's bfn for me!

I've suspected this anyway and yet it's still a huge blow.

Walking around London in the rain isn't helping matters either! Not doin good things for my spirit 

Peppermint I'm so so so sorry xoxo


----------



## Peppermint76

Thanks Tracey and the best of luck to you xx  

Scaredycat  I'm so sorry hun, take it easy. Sending you huge hugs   Xx


----------



## Tra1975

Thanks peppermint...... Xx  

Scaredycat..... So so sorry for you big big    coming your way xx 

Xx Tracey xx


----------



## Snowball73

Scaredycat and Peppermint just read your posts. 

I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you two. 

Gutted for you both. 

Hope you both have the strength in the future to try again. 

Sending big hugs to you both.  Xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Snowball did you test this morning? How did you get on?   No more for me we have two gorgeous children and we are just going to put trying for a third behind us and be very grateful for the family we have   Good luck hun xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

So i'm just going to ask the pointless hopeful question.

I tested early - 11dp5dt (so not THAT early!) - I did it first thing in the morning and everything, so I'm pretty sure the BFN is true.  The test claims it tests HCG levels as low as 25 and I wanted to check something - that's pretty low isn't it? So if it's not picking that up, then it probably really truly is game over?

If there is no hope I don't want to pick myself up only to have them dashed again tomorrow, I'd rather have a cry today and make my peace.  What do people think?

Plus we have people coming round for Sunday lunch and I'd rather be sad today than be upset while they're here tomorrow.

Could I have your honest thoughts please?


----------



## Peppermint76

I'm not sure scaredycat if there was not trace of a line me personally I would take it as a neg but if your AF is not come I would test again in the morn xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

How long after a 'Failed' FET would you expect your period to arrive do you think?


----------



## Peppermint76

Mine was Nat FET so my period came when it was normally due xx


----------



## Snowball73

Scaredycat. Did you have a medicated cycle. If so then your period will hold off till you stop the meds. If its a natural cycle. Then test again in the morning. 

If it was me I would be on the side that it hadn't worked this time. 

Sorry hun. X


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hey Snowball, Yep medicated cycle!

Thanks ladies - you've been really helpful! I'm not going to get too worked up over it (err that's a lie, I probably will) but it's now almost bedtime so I can't do anything now anyway - wake up tomorrow, see what's what.

xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Peppermint, I'm sorry to read your news hun     I know it doesn't lessen the disappointment whatsoever right now, but I hope you can move on with your head held high and enjoy your beautiful children.

Scaredy_cat, any luck hun? I really hope things have changed after another sleep? Thinking of you.

Hannah xxx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hey all, as suspected it's game over   I'm glad I had a few days to prepare myself and DH and I have a strategy for the year remaining in terms of what to do next!

It involves a big fat holiday to Bali in September so I'm pleased with that at least!  

Thanks for all your thoughts & kind words, you kept me from going mad and teary.

Good luck to you all, may all our baby dreams come true xoxoxoxo


----------



## Ironmummy

Peppermint and scaredy_cat, so sorry things didn't work out for you this time.  

Scaredy_cat, hope you have the strength to continue and you realise your dreams, and Bali sounds like just what you need. Just to give you some hope, a friend of mine tried IVF for 7 years in Australia, before being told her eggs were not viable.  She used donor eggs from a lady in Aus that they met through a clinic and now has twins, a boy and a girl, same age as my little one, and she's the same age as me. I hope things work out for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  My 2WW is dragging, I'm not really sure what to think at the moment.


----------



## Brown-candy

Peppermint and Scaredycat am so sorry for your news. I pray you find the courage to forge ahead. Massive hug from me.


----------



## rosegal

Hello ladies. 


Rosie here. New to this chat....hope u don't mind me jumping on board....it's such a lonely time during 2www. I got 2 embies transferred last Wednesday...medicated cycle. It was second icsi cycle...so using frozen embies....from second fresh icsi we have a little 2 yo. Wanted a wee sibling for him so thought we would use fet. Am so down this time round as for some reason I think it hasn't worked.....I'm feeling different. Think AF would have visited if I wasn't on meds.....I feel like the meds are preventing AF as I'm feeling crampy and very teary....like I d o every month.  #sigh#


I cheated and did a pregnancy test....I know I know it's too early


----------



## rosegal

Peppermint and scaredy cat.....I just read your posts....I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Ironmummy

Hi Rose, 

I'm with you on the 2WW, i should be testing on thursday (did FET last monday) but I will be away so have been told to try and home test on saturday.  I've been feeling really nauseous and tired today so hopefully thats a good sign, but it could also be the meds and the heat here (it hit 37 today). Go in for a blood test next tuesday fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies

I just want to update on my scan of yesterday. Last week Tuesday my womb lining only measured 7mm and I was asked to go back and continue with my meds then come back for scan in a week's time. I was happy when the nurse said my lining is now 11mm and I have been booked for transfer next week Wednesday. Fingers crossed my two embies thaw well and I have them two put back in.

This thread is getting a bit quiet now so I may have to move to the May/June thread.  
Where is everyone pls


----------



## Maxi2

Hi brown candy still here just lurking!!!  Like you I was told to down reg for another week, however last Friday had another scan and was ready with a 
Inking of 9.3mm. Transfer is tomorrow eeeek. I moly have one embie and am so nervous about the thaw I'm actually feeling sick. 
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Sarah donkey

Hi all, 

Haven't posted in ages so sorry to hear of the bfns:-( 

I had to take an ovitrelle shot to get rid of my cysts last Monday and seeing the bfps testing it out was heartbreaking. We've decided to make the move to the ARGC as this was just too big a mistake to get over from our clinic. 

Hope everyone's ok. Good luck to those still to test. Going to move myself onto the June/July board but will come and check on you guys results xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hi girls,

How are you all?

Rosegal, how's the tww going? When do you test hun?

Ironmummy, good luck for Saturday I really hope you get good news      

Brown_candy, good news on your lining, that's fab! Wishing you every success on Wednesday    

Maxi2, I really hope transfer has gone well for you today hun..good luck with the tww - can't wait to hear your news. 

Sarah donkey, good luck with your next cycle, hope you feel happier moving clinics. Look forward to hearing your news too 

Afm, we finally have our scan tomorrow. I woke this morning and was sick twice...I'm 7 weeks today, so wondering if this is the delights of morning sickness setting in?!

Love to all, Hannah xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi all
Thanks Hannah I have been following ur posts congrats on ur pregnancy, and wish u luck for the scan tomoz, I guess the worry is never ending!  
Thank God the thaw went well and I'm now carrying a 4 day compacting embie, whatever that means!

Hope everyone is doing well
Xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Sounds very positive Maxi2 
Wishing you every success      
Thanks for the well wishes, am trying my best to stay positive, am very nervous x x


----------



## Tra1975

Good luck for tomorrow Hannah...... I have my OTD tomorrow too and I'm feeling ill and feel like I'm going  ..

Take care xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Sarah Donkey whats the story with the cyst? I had one too apparently ivf drugs can trigger them :-( They put me on the pill just for 6 weeks and it got rid of mine x


----------



## harebrain

great news Brown candy, you will be transferring the day after me


----------



## Tra1975

Hi girls  

Just want you's to know, I wish yaz all the luck in the world  

AFM.... It's all over unfortunately...  

Just want to say I'm going to treasure my son and step children and now can't wait for grand children xx

Love Tracey xx


----------



## Ironmummy

Morning, 

My long wait is over, did my HPT this morning and got BFP.  Feel relieved but also a little worried about the next few weeks and praying the little one hangs in there.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls,

Tra, I'm so sorry to read your news     I hope you can find peace and enjoy your beautiful son and stepchildren.





Ironmummy, congratulations to you 
Sending you plenty of       and well wishes for the week's ahead.

Hope all you other ladies are ok today? As well as Maxi, who is on the tww? When are more et happening? Wishing you all well     


Afm, we had our scan yesterday and there was a beautiful heartbeat thumping away  we have an edd of mid January.

Love Hannah xxxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

Congrats on ur scan Hannah, u just be so relieved.

Congrats to al the bfps and   For the bfns.

How is everyone else getting on in the 2ww. I'm just feeling bloated and quite snappy. 

Xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Its been ages I posted here.

*Hannah* thank you ! How is ur growing bump  congrats on your successful scan

*Ironmummy* congrats on ur bfp  

*Maxi2* how are you faring with ur 2ww i send u all the poistive vibes  

*Tra* so sorry  

*Harebrain* how was your transfer? wishing you all the best for this cycle  

*Afm* transfer was smooth and quick yesterday and just    God bless us this cycle


----------



## harebrain

Brown candy, so glad your transfer was good, welcome to pupo!  Praying for us both.  
Mine was really easy too, much better than the last one I had. I had a lady do it this time rather than my consultant,  she was much gentler and a more calming influence.


----------



## Brown-candy

Harebrain same here for me as well. I had all ladies team on my transfer day. It was very comfortable and reassuring. The embryologist was also a lady who went back to confirm that nothing was left inside the catheter after the transfer while I waited. They were so kind to me compared to my last experience were the transfer was done by a man. Realy uncomfortable having to open ur thingy wide for him to see through


----------



## Maxi2

Hi everyone

So...I caved in and tested. 8dp4dt, used FMU and an internet cheapie.  I can't believe it  .  I am in shock and am so scared as last time I tested 11dp3dt and got a faint positive which faded over the next 3days. I pray this continues


----------



## chellelauz

Maxi2 if that happened to u last time u should have waited until OTD naughty naughty! Hope it stays positive for u x


----------



## Maxi2

Thank you chellelauz, I think I would,just,like to know if implantation does occur, I feel the more I know, the better prepared I am for future cycles, hopefully this will be the one!


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations Maxi2, such lovely news 
I'm really happy for you, hope you can rest and that the next few days continue to show the lovely result you've seen...I had a biochemical on my 1st ivf so understand how tricky these early days can be. Wishing you all the luck in the world    

Congratulations Brown candy and harebrain on being pupo, sounds like you both had good transfers which goes a long way in helping with a positive outlook during the 2ww - hope time whizzes along for you. Sending    

Afm, strong nausea although have only been sick three times so far so I can cope with that! I'm definitely starting to develop a little bump....just can't wait for the 12 week stage - it's all stages isn't it?

Love Hannah xxxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Maxi2 yeepie congrats I pray it sticks this time. Am happy for you.


----------



## harebrain

Thanks hannah   lovely you're getting little symptoms.   

Yes brown candy, it makes such a difference having an all female team. I actually mentioned it to the lady and she said 'until youve been on the receiving end of a speculum,  you dont know how awful it is, thats why men arent so gentle' 

Afm, its now 3dp5dt, ive got a heavy sensation today in my belly, its weird. Ive done a bit of shopping today nothing too strenuous,  so now im taking easy for the evening and laying down. Hope its a good sign, but who knows? Anything can mean anything lol 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## rosegal

Hlo ladies. Although new to this forum....I posted after my fet as I didn't want to go it alone.... Had 2 excellent quality embies putback about 2 weeks ago... 25 may. OTD was Thursday 5 June.....but tested last Friday 30 may and was faint bfp. I couldn't blve it!!!! Ecstatic. OTD was still bfp and posted my results to hospital as requested!!! I woke up Friday morning and when went to toilet.....browish tissue substance.....all day had bleeding today...with stomach pains....bleeding now red and heavier with tissue passing... Tmi...I know!!! Going for bloods in the morning and Monday. But I'm not hopeful. Bleeding was intermittent but now flowing..with what appears to be tissue passing as well. I know what this means n I guess I'm trying to prepare myself for worst. If I wasn't getting horrible cramps since today I wouldn't be so worried. 

End of road for me. Same happened during my first ICSI. The cramps I mean...i mscarried at 8 weeks then. This FET was from 2nd ICSI...which resulted in a little  boy born Feb 12. Now 2 1/2 years old....so I am blessed ....but I can't get over that this is end of road for me...unless I go private which we can't afford. 

I feel so down and don't know how to pick myself up xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hi Rose,
I'm really sorry to read your news    
I really hope the bloods shows something different to what you're thinking it will       will your epu not do an early scan for you?
Let us know how you get on and if you need to talk, post on here, will try and help you...I have my fingers crossed for you lovely and   all will be ok.

Hannah xxxx


----------

